# How much weed is a blowjob worth?



## hiluxphantom (Dec 6, 2011)

Completely seriously.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2011)

I would accept no less than a half of proper dank. cn


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a girl gimme one for a quater before LOL


----------



## massah (Dec 6, 2011)

man it kinda depends on how hot she is...and how good she is at giving head...if she sucks...throw her a gram...if shes god all mighty at blowjobs, then i'd probably give her a quarter


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Dec 6, 2011)

deinitly give more if she swallows


----------



## massah (Dec 6, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> deinitly give more if she swallows


naw...if she takes it on the face and smiles during it


----------



## Beansly (Dec 6, 2011)

It depends on the girl 
I'd say a gram for the chicken heads and _maybe _an eighth for a pretty girl.


----------



## Fight411 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think you mean how many blowjobs is weed worth.


----------



## massah (Dec 6, 2011)

oh oh oh I got an even better idea...allow her to take small hits off a small pipe in between deepthroats


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2011)

massah said:


> oh oh oh I got an even better idea...allow her to take small hits off a small pipe in between deepthroats


It's the coughin that gets you offin. cn


----------



## hiluxphantom (Dec 6, 2011)

lol great replies Ive been offered 2 in 1 week so im like damn i needd to figure out the appropriate price before i go spending a half for an eigth


----------



## panhead (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive used hookers before but never one who sucks n fucks for hard drugs,same goes for a slut willing to blow somebody for a gram or two of weed.

Wtk kinda trailer park ho blows a guy for a bag of weed ?


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

aye nothin like the sound of a girl choking on ur bong


----------



## hiluxphantom (Dec 6, 2011)

i was gonna ask that initially


----------



## hiluxphantom (Dec 6, 2011)

lol a ho from outta state or thuh ghetto


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 7, 2011)

no more than an 8th of sensi


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say on both ends a quarter has to be the fairest.. an eight?! if a girl is givin you a bj for 30-50 dollars worth then she's probably got the herps


----------



## kindnugz (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's an idea...tell her you will determine the amount of weed she gets based on her performance. If you get tripleX service, including working the balls and ass along with good eye contact and calling you daddy, then hook her up LOL! If it's shitty, toothy head, then get her baked and tell her to get lost.


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Dec 7, 2011)

only basic requirement for a blow job is a good head of hair... thats all u see anyway


----------



## hiluxphantom (Dec 7, 2011)

im surprised no flamers. i was thinkin perfoance wise but i mean 30-50 for a shitty blowjob is about all the green id be willing to part with


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 7, 2011)

i wouldnt give her no more than she could smoke in a day.......keep her coming back


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Whatever happened to true love?


----------



## trichome fiend (Dec 10, 2011)

growmo23 said:


> Whatever happened to true love?


...men truely love to get head! ...that is true love.


----------



## sso (Dec 10, 2011)

you gotta want true love to get it. (gotta need it)

maybe their own true love is totally doing the slut thing right now too 

sucking cock for weed like there is no tomorrow


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

once you find out how much let me know i'll meet you because i have weed and could use a good blow job


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 17, 2011)

Any girl that would suck my dick for weed is a girl I wouldn't want my dick anywhere near. Though it's possible I'm only saying this because I don't know any women that would do that sort of thing. The ex-mormon is so adorable! =)


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 17, 2011)

I get blowjobs on the regular and my lady don't even blaze...

I got it made...

Weed for a blowjob!?!? That's just a completely unnecessary transaction...


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 17, 2011)

I would not give a blow job for ANY amount of weed. But then I am a hetrosexual male. Now how much would it take to get me to do some muff diving? Depending on the girl...I would freebie Taylor Swift. On the other hand Roseanne, Betty White, Whoopi Goldberg and too many others too name...not enough bud in the world for that too happen.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2011)

growmo23 said:


> Whatever happened to true love?


Now that is going to cost soo much more. for some it may cost as much as 1 date, for others a lifetime and for 
some it can not be found.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> On the other hand Roseanne, Betty White, Whoopi Goldberg and too many others too name...not enough bud in the world for that too happen.


I'm holding out for Barbra Walters!


----------



## throwdo (Dec 17, 2011)

how about zina warrior princess haha


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 17, 2011)

massah said:


> naw...if she takes it on the face and smiles during it



For sure ..... but deep throating before that happens is worth a few more grams.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 17, 2011)

storminmormon said:


> Any girl that would suck my dick for weed is a girl I wouldn't want my dick anywhere near.



Is there a name for what's wrong with you? 

A chicks mouth and throat is still a chicks mouth and throat regardless of if she gives them to you out of love or because she thinks she likes you and wants to date you and the weed part is just a handy excuse for offering to blow you or because she's drunk or because she lost a bet or because she's never tried it and really wants to see what it's like and you happen to be handy? What difference does it make if it's for free and for some other reason or it you pay her in weed or like I have paid escorts to escort my weasel into their mouths and throats. However and why-ever, it's all good.

For all you know it would be the very best head you would ever get. Would you really pass on that possibility? What if the chick turned out to be really great at it and loved doing it as often as possible and in the process took a liking to you and after that you could get it all the time for free? Do you want to miss that chance?

Not only can you never have too many blowjobs in your life .... you can never have enough of them. The day will come when they will end and when that happens you'll damn well wish you had at least one more, if not fifty or a hundred or a thousand or so more.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2011)

ummm you have to pay?


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 17, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> ummm you have to pay?


we all have to pay.............


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> we all have to pay.............



ASS, GAS or GRASS! NO ONE rides for free!


----------



## aftershock (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it depends on both the quality of the weed and the quality of the blow job......kind of a chicken or the egg question. many variables


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 17, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> ummm you have to pay?


If you buy a chick a drink or a few drinks at a bar, you're paying. If you share your cooler of beer or whatever with a chick at a party or cookout, you're paying. If you take a chick to the movies, you're paying. If you take a chick out on a dinner date, you're paying. If you buy her a birthday gift, you're paying. If you buy her a Christmas gift, you're paying. If you buy her an anniversary gift, you're paying. If you take her on a weekend ski trip, you're paying. If you take her on a week long cruise, you're paying. If you take her on a two week vacation to the Greek Islands, you're paying. If you paycheck makes payments on a car she drives, you're paying. If your paycheck pays rent, you're paying. If your paycheck pays a mortgage payment, you're paying. If you're paycheck pays a life insurance premium so after you die she can live it up, you're paying. 

Those are all just indirect payments for getting head and so you can play hide the weenie. If you do none of those things in your life in a way where some female or females will benefit from them see how many times you get your dick sucked and how many times you get to poke a babe.


----------



## bigloc (Dec 17, 2011)

dont know but what ever it is after you bust you will regret it


----------



## sonar (Dec 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you buy a chick a drink or a few drinks at a bar, you're paying. If you share your cooler of beer or whatever with a chick at a party or cookout, you're paying. If you take a chick to the movies, you're paying. If you take a chick out on a dinner date, you're paying. If you buy her a birthday gift, you're paying. If you buy her a Christmas gift, you're paying. If you buy her an anniversary gift, you're paying. If you take her on a weekend ski trip, you're paying. If you take her on a week long cruise, you're paying. If you take her on a two week vacation to the Greek Islands, you're paying. If you paycheck makes payments on a car she drives, you're paying. If your paycheck pays rent, you're paying. If your paycheck pays a mortgage payment, you're paying. If you're paycheck pays a life insurance premium so after you die she can live it up, you're paying.
> 
> Those are all just indirect payments for getting head and so you can play hide the weenie. If you do none of those things in your life in a way where some female or females will benefit from them see how many times you get your dick sucked and how many times you get to poke a babe.


Damn you're handing out life lessons like they are candy today.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you really want to figure out what it would be worth on the open market? Go here ..... www.erosguide.com .... find the average price per hour for an escort in your area (or half hour if offered/given) and figure out what that comes to per minute. Time the blowjob and then figure the dollar per minute value and give her whatever amount of pot that is. 

If she won't go for that, since her plan might be to finish you off quickly and then based on the time would get very little pot in return, then figure out how much pot you are willing to part with, take it's value, consider the dollar per minute value you can figure out by doing the above and then tell her that she has to give you her mouth and throat for that amount of time, which might mean you get blown more than once, unless you are only willing to part with a small amount.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 17, 2011)

sonar said:


> Damn you're handing out life lessons like they are candy today.


LOL 

I agree with everyone else! Pay the pig what she is worth! Nothing wrong with paying for a BJ! I would say an 1/8 is fair!


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you really want to figure out what it would be worth on the open market? Go here ..... www.erosguide.com .... find the average price per hour for an escort in your area (or half hour if offered/given) and figure out what that comes to per minute. Time the blowjob and then figure the dollar per minute value and give her whatever amount of pot that is.
> 
> If she won't go for that, since her plan might be to finish you off quickly and then based on the time would get very little pot in return, then figure out how much pot you are willing to part with, take it's value, consider the dollar per minute value you can figure out by doing the above and then tell her that she has to give you her mouth and throat for that amount of time, which might mean you get blown more than once, unless you are only willing to part with a small amount.


No time for calculations just tell me what you charge!


----------



## beardo (Dec 17, 2011)

Do it yourself were in a recession 
[youtube]lCM0797y6Jc[/youtube]


----------



## bigloc (Dec 17, 2011)

sso said:


> you gotta want true love to get it. (gotta need it)
> 
> maybe their own true love is totally doing the slut thing right now too
> 
> sucking cock for weed like there is no tomorrow


 sadly my love is doin the slut thing


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 17, 2011)

beardo said:


> Do it yourself were in a recession
> [youtube]lCM0797y6Jc[/youtube]


Funny as Fuck!


----------



## aftershock (Dec 18, 2011)

an 1/8 th??!! Really? thats 40 bucks!!! freakin economy


----------



## sonar (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it would have to depend on good looking the girl is. I know everyone is going to say "oh, well it's just a bj what does it matter what she looks like." Trust me, it matters. If she is gross looking, whatever $50 worth. If she is so-so $75-$100. I doubt any really hot chick would have to be out blowing guys for weed (they would have people more than willing to smoke them up for free) but if by some statistically anomaly she is smoking hot, maybe $100+.

Hell, even a so-so looking girl can usually find some guy or guys to smoke her up for free.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> Do you really want to figure out what it would be worth on the open market? Go here ..... www.erosguide.com .... find the average price per hour for an escort in your area (or half hour if offered/given) and figure out what that comes to per minute. Time the blowjob and then figure the dollar per minute value and give her whatever amount of pot that is.
> 
> If she won't go for that, since her plan might be to finish you off quickly and then based on the time would get very little pot in return, then figure out how much pot you are willing to part with, take it's value, consider the dollar per minute value you can figure out by doing the above and then tell her that she has to give you her mouth and throat for that amount of time, which might mean you get blown more than once, unless you are only willing to part with a small amount.





lokie said:


> No time for calculations just tell me what you charge!



I don't have a standard rate .. but at least unlike you I don't do it just for the taste of it.


----------



## jpill (Dec 18, 2011)

i think my posts wins ! i gave a girl an 1/8 of mid grade with seeds !!! She wanted zani bars too but i bullshitted her !! But i really couldn't get the zani's or else i proly would'a gave em to her. What a slut ball


----------



## sonar (Dec 18, 2011)

jpill said:


> i think my posts wins ! i gave a girl an 1/8 of mid grade with seeds !!! She wanted zani bars too but i bullshitted her !! But i really couldn't get the zani's or else i proly would'a gave em to her. What a slut ball


Well that would make sense. I guess she would need the xanax to forget she sucked some guy off for $50 worth of weed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> ... I have paid escorts to escort my weasel into their mouths....


lol, you have to pay women to suck your dick.

why am i not surprised?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you buy a chick a drink or a few drinks at a bar, you're paying.


the big difference is that you are paying for a drink, you are not directly paying her to have sex with you. 

rationalization is quite the riot from the perspective of the outsider.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

jpill said:


> i think my posts wins ! i gave a girl an 1/8 of mid grade with seeds !!! She wanted zani bars too but i bullshitted her !! But i really couldn't get the zani's or else i proly would'a gave em to her. What a slut ball


you grow mid grade with seeds?

i was going to vote for ron paul until i read this disturbing news.


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 19, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> Completely seriously.


Depends on how classy a whore she is.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 19, 2011)

Just find a homeless chick, and offer her a shower and a place to sleep for the night. After the shower, just smoke her out, and yer cock will be getting sucked in no time. She'll want to suck it again a few hours later too. Works for me. Just make sure you drop her off back in homelessville before she steals anything or figures out how to find her way back to your house.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2011)

a four gram 1/8 of dank


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 19, 2011)

massah said:


> if shes god all mighty at blowjobs, then i'd probably give her a quarter



If she is all that at bj's I would marry her and learn how to cook


----------



## jpill (Dec 19, 2011)

nah , it was way back in high school when i had no money for smoke :/ .

I can feel hatred radiating from you.



UncleBuck said:


> you grow mid grade with seeds?
> 
> i was going to vote for ron paul until i read this disturbing news.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, i live in the wrong place. All you people saying "An 8th is only 30-50 worth of weed" you must live out west or something. An 8th is still $60 out here. And an 8th is about what i'd offer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

jpill said:


> nah , it was way back in high school when i had no money for smoke :/ .
> 
> I can feel hatred radiating from you.


well, as long as it was back in high school, then ron paul has my vote once again


----------



## trigger339 (Dec 19, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I get blowjobs on the regular and my lady don't even blaze...
> 
> I got it made...
> 
> Weed for a blowjob!?!? That's just a completely unnecessary transaction...


What he said...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2011)

to answer the question though, the correct answer is seventeen dollars.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> the big difference is that you are paying for a drink, you are not directly paying her to have sex with you.


As I said, the things I listed are indirect payment for what you get. When my three nieces were reaching the age of telling them about sex and various things that can lead to it my sister told them that martinis are leg spreaders. 

So you pay for drinks and the legs spread. Direct or indirect, you still paid for what you got. 

Come home to a woman on Valentines Day without flowers of chocolates of jewelery or sexy lingerie for her, or something, come home bare handed and see how much you get that night. But if you bring her roses and something slinky from Frederick's of Hollywood, or an expensive ring or necklace or tickets for a cruise or a car or whatever fits your budget and her tastes, and you'll be in like Flynn. 

One way or another you pay, so what is so terrible or absurd about making a direct payment rather than an indirect payment since the results will be the same either way?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 20, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> I would not give a blow job for ANY amount of weed. But then I am a hetrosexual male. Now how much would it take to get me to do some muff diving? Depending on the girl...I would freebie Taylor Swift. On the other hand Roseanne, Betty White, Whoopi Goldberg and too many others too name...not enough bud in the world for that too happen.


I bet the last 3 give way better head than Taylor Swift.

Just close your eyes (and ears in Roseanne's case, in case she says anything).

The answer to this question is: 0. I wouldn't let it happen. Wouldn't feel right.


----------



## Carthoris (Dec 20, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I bet the last 3 give way better head than Taylor Swift.
> 
> Just close your eyes (and ears in Roseanne's case, in case she says anything).
> 
> The answer to this question is: 0. I wouldn't let it happen. Wouldn't feel right.


How would a blowjob with Roseanne go? "Thats right bitch, take it, your shitty ass show and lack of comedy. Im going to jizz all over your rich ugly ass. Tell me your sorry for being a annoying talentless skank ho" lol. Id give her an ounce just to hear her say she sucks and she is sorry.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 20, 2011)

well from a womans point of view.. the bigger the dick the harder the work , the more weed I want. and I aint talking about a gram or an 8th or a quarter. I agree I want a half of some dank ass bud.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2011)

So my dick is worth a qp then if your going by work load  for reference, a friend of mine just got a bj from a stripper in so cal for $60 and that was thru a condom. And she was black... Lol I had to add that


----------



## SFguy (Dec 20, 2011)

i have a half right now ml75.. =) fresh larry og.. you might want more then that tho.. =) j/k my lady would cull me like a male plant balls first + shes got some really good coochie... hahahaha


----------



## SFguy (Dec 20, 2011)

what the fuck black got to do with it homie!!?? ^ i bet ur lil ass dick aint even worth a gram be careful what u say bro!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol it was just for reference.


----------



## zer0ed (Dec 20, 2011)

i got a BJ from 2 girls at the same time in the vip of a "all nude" stripclub. 
(ok well it wasn't at the same time, i was fingering 1 while the other was going down on me, and then they would switch. and they switched a few times.)

i paid them $100 each.
Worth every penny.


----------



## heathaa (Dec 20, 2011)

girls give me weed to blow me...lol ha lol. not really i would never pay. i burn with her thats about it


----------



## fishwhistle (Dec 20, 2011)

ML75 said:


> well from a womans point of view.. the bigger the dick the harder the work , the more weed I want. and I aint talking about a gram or an 8th or a quarter. I agree I want a half of some dank ass bud.


Got any pictures?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As I said, the things I listed are indirect payment for what you get. When my three nieces were reaching the age of telling them about sex and various things that can lead to it my sister told them that martinis are leg spreaders.
> 
> So you pay for drinks and the legs spread. Direct or indirect, you still paid for what you got.
> 
> ...


funny, last night a back rub lead to nookie.

total cost of back rub: $0.00

i lost my virginity basically the same way after watching "finding nemo". i didn't pay shit for the movie either, it was my room mate's.

like i said, rationalization is a hoot from the perspective of an outsider.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 20, 2011)

do any of you actually have a wife or girlfriend that you LIVE WITH..? THAT my friends is really paying for it.. not this free love college b/s if you have a roommate, your excluded.. lol youll know what paying for it means but right now enjoy mommy n daddy paying for school


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, last night a back rub lead to nookie.
> 
> total cost of back rub: $0.00
> 
> ...


Isn't that sweet. So if you wife still gives you a little, why are you so angry ?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 21, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Isn't that sweet. So if you wife still gives you a little, why are you so angry ?


He prefers to be the one getting fucked.


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

I see..........


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2011)

oh no!

a couple of internet gaylords are implying that i enjoy gay sex. 

heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 21, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no!
> 
> a couple of internet gaylords are implying that i enjoy gay sex.
> 
> heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?


Actually it was a stab at you choosing to elect politicians that fuck you in the ass.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 21, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, last night a back rub lead to nookie.
> 
> total cost of back rub: $0.00



That's cool, especially since it was with some dame that you have never spent a single penny on in your entire life. 

There are exceptions to what I originally said and then followed up on. I never said each and every piece costs you. Weddings have gotten me some free and parties, a couple concerts and other things too have resulted in some free, but those sort of things are, as I said, exceptions and not the majority of times a guy gets some in his life. 

But you might have noticed that if you read what I said as it was written, as I clearly stated when saying how men can end up paying, each thing mentioned started with "IF," as in if you buy flowers, if you pay for dinner, if you buy her a car, etc. That means there are exceptions. But "IF" you pay, even indirectly, you are still paying. 

Possessing something called reading comprehension is important. It clarifies things. You should really work on building yours up. 

When you're in the fourth quarter of life look back and think about all the times you got laid, at least all those you can remember, and you will realize that most times you ended up paying in some way or another.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no!
> 
> a couple of internet gaylords are implying that i enjoy gay sex.
> 
> heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?


Good Book has the situation covered ... "turn the other cheek". cn


----------



## Carthoris (Dec 22, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Isn't that sweet. So if you wife still gives you a little, why are you so angry ?


I am guessing Uncle Buck is about 60 and lost his virginity in 2004 when Finding Nemo was out on DVD lol.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

storminmormon said:


> Any girl that would suck my dick for weed is a girl I wouldn't want my dick anywhere near. Though it's possible I'm only saying this because I don't know any women that would do that sort of thing. The ex-mormon is so adorable! =)



hypothetically speaking


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

SFguy said:


> i have a half right now ml75.. =) fresh larry og.. you might want more then that tho.. =) j/k my lady would cull me like a male plant balls first + shes got some really good coochie... hahahaha


shes very pretty too if thats her in the pic. 
and you crazy lol ! <3


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

SFguy said:


> do any of you actually have a wife or girlfriend that you LIVE WITH..? THAT my friends is really paying for it.. not this free love college b/s if you have a roommate, your excluded.. lol youll know what paying for it means but right now enjoy mommy n daddy paying for school



guess this is how my husband feels  LOL!!! those are true words spoken


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 22, 2011)

growmo23 said:


> Whatever happened to true love?


Tina Turner sang "_What's Love Got to Do With It?"_


----------



## SFguy (Dec 22, 2011)

YA THATS HER ML.. we been together for some years now.. lol almost 5 and shes still not buggin for a ring (yet) OR KIDS and lets me blow up the garage... shes perfect
and bricktop you the man i wish people posessed more reading comprehension it would prevent alot of CHILDISH arguements here, but then again these forums are riddled with children..


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

SFguy said:


> YA THATS HER ML.. we been together for some years now.. lol almost 5 and shes still not buggin for a ring (yet) OR KIDS and lets me blow up the garage... shes perfect
> ..



she is a very lucky woman for you to talk highly of her when she is not around. you my friend are a good guy.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 22, 2011)

is that u in ur profile pic?? daaayumm!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Actually it was a stab at you choosing to elect politicians that fuck you in the ass.


all these tax breaks hurt me so badly!

stop letting me keep more of my own money, you bad man you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Carthoris said:


> I am guessing Uncle Buck is about 60 and lost his virginity in 2004 when Finding Nemo was out on DVD lol.


i have posted my face on here before. if you think that i am 60 years old, i will take that as a compliment. it means i chapped your ass in more political discussions than you can handle without lashing out like child in an unrelated forum.


----------



## sso (Dec 22, 2011)

you are still fighting with children then, as you put it 

and you are not acting like an adult, politician maybe, but not an adult.

chapped your ass? lol, why you gotta put people down to try and look bigger?

you feeling inadequate? 

why? you are a perfectly capable and clever fellah (cant be too stupid having grown for years in this inhospitable climate )

(of course im just chapping your ass mostly  (i dont entirely or at all have to be right about this  lol)


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Possessing something called reading comprehension is important. It clarifies things. You should really work on building yours up.


my reading comprehension is just fine.

the issue here is certain boastful, long-winded, cranky soreheads who try to make acts of kindness and love towards my wife equivalent to handing some filthy skank $20 for a quick handy behind the local flying-J truck stop.

and for your edification, we split all our bills. her family being wealthy and all, she sometimes splurges to go on vacations and trips that are outside of my price range, although i contribute what i can. 

thus, by your logic, which i will refer to as "john logic", she is paying me for sex.

have fun with your craigslist skanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2011)

sso said:


> you are still fighting with children then, as you put it
> 
> and you are not acting like an adult, politician maybe, but not an adult.
> 
> ...


i just find it funny that certain members want to drag political feelings into non-political threads. i usually take off my golf shoes once i walk off the course, if ya catch my drift.

but ya got me on the arguing with children part.


----------



## sso (Dec 22, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i just find it funny that certain members want to drag political feelings into non-political threads. i usually take off my golf shoes once i walk off the course, if ya catch my drift.
> 
> but ya got me on the arguing with children part.


oh im a tease  , though yes i cant say you are too rough. (well, depending on who´s on the other line, you never know.how much of an impact your words really had..)

but politics, bah!

lol , yeah, guess there are reasons to be overly political these days.. more and more i just dont participate, i have a feeling things are coming to a crash, whether or not a "rebellion" starts lol.
though crash might be a misnomer, the way things are run these days, will lead nowhere but into the ground.

actually though, there seems to be hope of a better change and leading not into something so radical. but the future is somewhat fluid and in motion (though probably depending on the view (er))

mjeh, things go on. thats for sure, we are far greater at survival than cockroaches (barring nuclear holocaust lol)


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 22, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> my reading comprehension is just fine.


If it were you would not have been confused by the usage of the word "if" and then not said at least some of what you went on to say.




> have fun with your craigslist skanks.



No, not craigslist, Eros Guide .... www.erosguide.com .... and yes, I will continue to have fun with those I 'rent.' 








As David Bowie sang in "Suffragette City," Aaaaaah, Wham Bam Thank you Ma'am!


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> my reading comprehension is just fine.
> 
> the issue here is certain boastful, long-winded, cranky soreheads who try to make acts of kindness and love towards my wife equivalent to handing some filthy skank $20 for a quick handy behind the local flying-J truck stop.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the question how much weed is a blowjob worth ?
No one gives a shit that you have to give your wifey a little backrub in exchange for sex. If you don't like blowjobs from women what are you even doing in this one.
I think I hear your wife calling Bubburs.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

What if a girl started this thread e.g. it was the other way around?
That would be really hot if a girl offered me weed to 'eat her'.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 23, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> if i buy my wife flowers, it is to buy her flowers. *not a direct payment for sex.*


That is correct. It was an indirect payment. You paid a florist or someone for the flowers.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 23, 2011)

This thread is hilarious with y'all arguing but my answer is......0.00. My dick is worth more than gold


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> What if a girl started this thread e.g. it was the other way around?
> That would be really hot if a girl offered me weed to 'eat her'.


not if she has pantie scabs


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2011)

How the fuck did I miss this thread? Damnit!!!

But putting some thought to it I'd say the goin rate would be a quarter.
And duh take it on the face bitch.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 23, 2011)

At minimum an eighth of mediocre weed. At best, half a zip of the dank -- but it better be the fucking best bj I've ever gotten, and she better be hot and fucking naked.


----------



## sadielady (Dec 23, 2011)

A quarter??? Isn't that almost 80-100 dollars in most states? $100 for a fucking blowjob...I haven't met a guy who can't make himself cum in a few minutes or less with his own hand and you guys want to pay $100 for some diseased up whore to blow you.

Sell the quarter, jerk of on a $50 and invest the rest-you will be richer and happier, guaranteed.


----------



## Carthoris (Dec 23, 2011)

sadielady said:


> A quarter??? Isn't that almost 80-100 dollars in most states? $100 for a fucking blowjob...I haven't met a guy who can't make himself cum in a few minutes or less with his own hand and you guys want to pay $100 for some diseased up whore to blow you.
> 
> Sell the quarter, jerk of on a $50 and invest the rest-you will be richer and happier, guaranteed.


It is mostly about having control of someone else for most people. It is always nice to have something different. I can make myself Indian food for like 2 dollars, but sometimes it is worth paying 20 bucks to have someone else do it. That being said, if I were inclined to do something like that I would take a weekend in Cancun while doing it for the price of an ounce.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 24, 2011)

i wouldn't give a girl weed, i'd smoke a blunt with her after she washes her mouth.


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

memories...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 24, 2011)

It is tempting but im not ready for herpes.. Do you have any idea how many stds these escorts have? Probaly alot.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

i wouldnt dude i got head from a girl one tym i was hard up n i didnt have a condum i met her at the club i bought her drink after drink i just moved back to cali man the bitch gave me clap..... from a blow job ya the doctor told me they carry gonoe, clap, aids, and herpies it lives also in the throught.... ya i was thinking fuck i aint got a condom she sead let me suck your dick... i sead fuck ya the bitch gave me one of the best head jobs i ever got in my life suck the fucken sperm dry out of my balls but the next day it was green drip the second day it burn to pee i called the girl she sead she had clap in the past.. ow shit i was praying to god please god dont let me have aids i went got tested man it was scarry but i aint dipin in nothing untill i see some results or head.... foooooooooeeeeee weeeeee........ n she was so fucken hot i didnt think she could have anything... but the doctor told me the pritty ones r the ones you got look out for cuz wen their pie is hot the can just get it wen ever with who ever... n the prostitutes r notorious so that pritty much leave it to NO WAY JOSE.. i love to fuck n get sucked i aint given it up.....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2011)

thump easy said:


> i wouldnt dude i got head from a girl one tym i was hard up n i didnt have a condum i met her at the club i bought her drink after drink i just moved back to cali man the bitch gave me clap..... from a blow job ya the doctor told me they carry gonoe, clap, aids, and herpies it lives also in the throught.... ya i was thinking fuck i aint got a condom she sead let me suck your dick... i sead fuck ya the bitch gave me one of the best head jobs i ever got in my life suck the fucken sperm dry out of my balls but the next day it was green drip the second day it burn to pee i called the girl she sead she had clap in the past.. ow shit i was praying to god please god dont let me have aids i went got tested man it was scarry but i aint dipin in nothing untill i see some results or head.... foooooooooeeeeee weeeeee........ n she was so fucken hot i didnt think she could have anything... but the doctor told me the pritty ones r the ones you got look out for cuz wen their pie is hot the can just get it wen ever with who ever... n the prostitutes r notorious so that pritty much leave it to NO WAY JOSE.. i love to fuck n get sucked i aint given it up.....



I guess that means you gotta just get yer dick sucked by the ugly chicks only.


So, maybe the answer for the op is, "no I won't let you suck my dick for weed, but drop your pants and bend over. you can puff this joint while I do you doggie style."


As far as paying for it vs having your gf or wife give it up.. All I know is that I pay for my wife to have a decent life @ about $1000 a month, plus an extra $600 for our kids at least. The other night she asks me to go to the store and get some ice cream at like 11pm. I didn't wanna, but I was thinking that I might get some reward out of it, so I went. Got home 15 minutes later with ice cream and a few other treats, but my dick was never sucked.


With the money I spend I should be getting it at least a few times a week, but it's more like once or twice a month. Shit, sometimes I think spending the money on a whore would be better. At least you know what you're getting for the $$ you pay. Dick always will get sucked when you pay that way. I wouldn't have to listen to the bitching all the time either.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

PJ Diaz said:


> I guess that means you gotta just get yer dick sucked by the ugly chicks only.
> 
> 
> So, maybe the answer for the op is, "no I won't let you suck my dick for weed, but drop your pants and bend over. you can puff this joint while I do you doggie style."
> ...


thats just the way it goes you know that once your comfortable its over lolz im in the same boat no more blow jobs ever hahaha n i started out geting them for no good reason but those days r over lolz..... this is to funny i hear u...


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

Sometimes all you gotta do is ask. I told my gal I wasn't gettin' my moneys worth and I'll be damned if she didn't blow me to shut my ass up.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

well let me ask and ill report back hahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2011)

thump easy said:


> well let me ask and ill report back hahaha


Tell us the news ... at least the "headlines". cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

thump easy said:


> well let me ask and ill report back hahaha


She ought to. At least for xmas.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

she will.....


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 25, 2011)

PJ Diaz said:


> With the money I spend I should be getting it at least a few times a week, but it's more like once or twice a month. Shit, sometimes I think spending the money on a whore would be better. At least you know what you're getting for the $$ you pay. Dick always will get sucked when you pay that way. I wouldn't have to listen to the bitching all the time either.
> http://www.mysmiley.net


That's why I said I like doing the rent-a-chick thing. An escort is a sure thing. There is no question of will I be getting some tonight, and if so what all will I be lucky enough to get. And where you mentioned having "to listen to bitching all the time," that's why I don't see it as I a pay an escort for sex. I pay her so she will leave right after sex. That eliminates the bitching part from my life while still being able to enjoy the humping, bumping and rumping part.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That's why I said I like doing the rent-a-chick thing. An escort is a sure thing. There is no question of will I be getting some tonight, and if so what all will I be lucky enough to get. And where you mentioned having "to listen to bitching all the time," that's why I don't see it as I a pay an escort for sex. I pay her so she will leave right after sex. That eliminates the bitching part from my life while still being able to enjoy the humping, bumping and rumping part.


Yes, that was my point exactly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is correct. It was an indirect payment. You paid a florist or someone for the flowers.


yes, i paid a florist.

i paid the florist for a gift to make her happy as standard social conventions dictate.

i did not have to hand her a fist full of bills when it came time for her to polish my dome.

we have found a distinction here. 

your money goes directly to a woman whose sole job it is to suck your dick and leave.

my money is spent making my wife happy, with a pleasant side effect of more sex when i keep her happy.

my wife would still fuck my brains out AND pay my rent if i had no money to hand her.

you, however, have to pay for the privilege directly. 

and you are boastful of this, going so far as to spam your hooker service.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2011)

and for fuck sake, a thread about bartering weed for sex?

please tell me why i should maintain a positive outlook for cannabis re-legalization after having read this thread.

i can just imagine the story in the 7 o'clock news: "drugs for sex prostitution ring busted in police sting, full story at 7. tune in"

thanks, everyone


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> Depends on how classy a whore she is.


ding ding ding we have the best answer so far. 

and if she isn't a prostitute, who accepts payment in the form of weed (few do i assume), then no amount of weed will get you a bj.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 26, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, i paid a florist.
> 
> i paid the florist for a gift to make her happy as standard social conventions dictate.
> 
> i did not have to hand her a fist full of bills when it came time for her to polish my dome.



As I have told you, repeatedly, there are two forms of payment. Direct and indirect. Your example was of indirect payment, you purchased flowers for her, you paid a florist, what you gave her made her happy and she rewarded you. You paid. 

Now if you had handed her a few bills too than that would have been double payment, both indirect and direct. 






> your money goes directly to a woman whose sole job it is to suck your dick and leave.


They do more than suck my dick but since that is what the thread is about I guess we can limited the services to that for the discussion. And you are right, I make a direct form of payment rather than am indirect form of payment, or in the case of most married guys MANY payments of various different types that are in an indirect form. 





> my money is spent making my wife happy, with a pleasant side effect of more sex when i keep her happy.



My money is spent on making me happy, which in an indirect way so is yours. You spend money for something that makes your wife happy. Then the pleasant side effect of more sex you mentioned occurs. Your indirect payment is what brought about that pleasant side effect you mentioned.
my wife would still fuck my brains out AND pay my rent if i had no money to hand her.



> you, however, have to pay for the privilege directly.



When I have a rent-a-chick, yes, though I look at it more as I pay her to leave right after sex because I really don't care much for relationships anymore and I like my private time. But when I do find a woman I want to date, than it's just like you, indirect payments. Flowers, dinner, a movie, a bracelet or necklace or earrings etc. 



> and you are boastful of this, going so far as to spam your hooker service.


I am not boastful. I am honest and unashamed. I posted the picture of the blonde so people could see what my money buys me. She works out of Charlotte and the last time I was there I scheduled a meeting ahead of time. The word skank was used in relation to the women I will from time to time rent so I thought showing what my money gets me would show that while they are hookers they are table grades ones, they are not nasty skanky women. They are the young beautiful sexy anything goes types of women that married men fantasize about while they poke their wives. And while you call my posting the site I use to 'shop' spam, I did it for two reasons. One was there might be someone else here who will now benefit from knowing about the site. Second was that there was an attempt to make what I do sound lower and seedier and nastier than it is. Something like enjoy your craigslist skanks was mentioned. Well, the ones I pick are anything but craigslist skanks. These same women, if not professionals and instead someone's wife, would be true trophy wives. They are extremely beautiful, have great fun bubbly personalities, they work had to keep their bodies perfect. Heck, you could damn hear bounce a dime off their butt cheeks, that's how firm they are, and a tiny waist and flat stomach are standard equipment. 

If looks and bodies were to be compared there are few wives that could win a Pepsi challenge with these girls. Sure a new young wife could compare now and then, but not after a few years of marriage and definitely not after after cranking out a few kids. 

You see a value in what you have. I think that's great, congratulations, you're a lucky man. But the same sort of thing just doesn't fit me or my life so for me I find a value, that I am sure you will disagree with me on this, but is of equal or higher value than what you have. 

I've had relationships, I spent roughly 13 or so years with one woman, I have lived the bitching, pissing and moaning that goes with relationships and more than once I have endured the heartaches that can go with them too. But when I retired I decided that my life would from then on be as stress free as I could make it. If I find a fun attractive woman I will date her, until it stops being fun or until I get 'the look' that tells me she's thinking beyond just fun or when she wants to start bringing clothes over to keep at my house. That's when I know it's time for me to move on. 

You do what works best for you, and I not only am fine with that, I respect you for it. People need to do and be in life the things they need to do and be who they need to be. It would be nice if you could feel the same way about someone who needs to do and be something different than you and what works best for you, when someone else does what works best for them, like me for instance, rather than attempting to denigrate them because they are not just like you.


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Is there a name for what's wrong with you?
> 
> A chicks mouth and throat is still a chicks mouth and throat regardless of if she gives them to you out of love or because she thinks she likes you and wants to date you and the weed part is just a handy excuse for offering to blow you or because she's drunk or because she lost a bet or because she's never tried it and really wants to see what it's like and you happen to be handy? What difference does it make if it's for free and for some other reason or it you pay her in weed or like I have paid escorts to escort my weasel into their mouths and throats. However and why-ever, it's all good.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on chickenheads. What's wrong with me is that I don't fuck around with girls like that, because they are bad news. A girl that would suck your dick for weed has a lot of shit going on that I don't want to deal with. For all I know that chick has STD's or other baggage and it could be the most miserable experience of my life. I am extremely happy, and I don't plan on looking back on life wishing I did more. I'm living life to it's fullest, but also living it smart so I don't have to look back and regret things.

I mean really, what type of girl sucks dick for weed? If you want that kind of girl around you, or around your dick, than we are just way different people. haha


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

storminmormon said:


> I'll pass on chickenheads. What's wrong with me is that I don't fuck around with girls like that, because they are bad news. A girl that would suck your dick for weed has a lot of shit going on that I don't want to deal with. For all I know that chick has STD's or other baggage and it could be the most miserable experience of my life. I am extremely happy, and I don't plan on looking back on life wishing I did more. I'm living life to it's fullest, but also living it smart so I don't have to look back and regret things.
> 
> I mean really, what type of girl sucks dick for weed? If you want that kind of girl around you, or around your dick, than we are just way different people. haha


yeah, that. The kind of girl that sucks dick for weed is the kind of girl that has active herpes sores all over her mouth. gnar. 

being nice and in shape goes a long way, just sayin'


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 26, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> the big difference is that you are paying for a drink, you are not directly paying her to have sex with you.
> 
> rationalization is quite the riot from the perspective of the outsider.


Who buys drinks for girls at bars? How pathetic. Walk up and have a conversation. Stop trying to "get pussy" and *gasp* maybe you won't look so desperate that a girl will actually WANT to fuck you. If she isn't into you who cares? If you have your shit together it shouldn't matter anyway. It's like approaching someone with some fire indoor and having them pass on it. Who cares, someone else is going to want it, and want it bad!

Not trying to judge, but it's sort of weird to hear advice on women coming from someone who thinks that you have to pay or you won't get laid.

Show her you are financially secure without giving her any money. Show her you are emotionally mature by not thinking about banging her while you talk to her. Show her you are sexually mature by being willing to walk away/drop her.

Want to know what I do when I go to a bar and see a girl I think is cute? I go up to her friend and ask her what her favorite drink is. Their face always lights up because they are thinking "free drink!" so they say something expensive. Order it for yourself and say "thanks for the advice, this is good" and just walk away and hang out with your friends. They will let you know from across the room if they want you to come back over, and if they do you won't have to buy a fucking thing, and you will be able to bring your friends over too. A friend and I go sarging every couple of weeks and it's usually successful. I actually care more about dating than fucking. At a certain point you get tired of the game and would rather have something more.

Cheers.

Edit: realized my post seemed really judgmental. My bad. Do what makes you happy for as long as it makes you happy, I was just trying to impart some advice that I think is better. Paying for BJ's just doesn't make me happy.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

damn, hella like that post. who is this guy? will u be my friend? lol

welcome to RIU storminmoromon.


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm a new guy. 1 year off the mormon bandwagon and 6 months on the weed bandwagon. After being mormon for 24 years you are just sort of glad to be able to talk to women without them sizing you up for marriage every second.

Women in the church size up men for marriage like men usually size up women for sex. It's really unattractive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As I have told you, repeatedly, there are two forms of payment. Direct and indirect. Your example was of indirect payment, you purchased flowers for her, you paid a florist, what you gave her made her happy and she rewarded you. You paid.


i bought my wife a christmas present and we still haven't had sex. and you know what? i'm ok with that.

her christmas gift was not an "indirect payment for sex", it was a christmas present. i purchased it for her WITHOUT the expectation of sex in exchange.

remember, dude, you are the one here who has to pay for the privilege of having sex with a woman. not me.


----------



## donutpunched (Dec 27, 2011)

Man if I could get a BJ for a quarter of weed I would have one every F'n day!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

dont do it dude... lolz just take my word they get around... how do u think they got that job. take my word for it...


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 27, 2011)

bj's should be free by the way 

as in you shouldnt have to pay for them anyways...

and for the OP that says hes from moscow  

thought you may like this one... 

(russian accent spelling by the way)

IN SOVIAT RUSSIA WEED BLOWS YOU !!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

wen u wake up n the dome dont look right ur gona thnk NO WAY NOT FROM A BLOW JOB..... look it up... its like a nasty pussy just look it up..


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 28, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i bought my wife a christmas present and we still haven't had sex. and you know what? i'm ok with that.



That's like buying gas for a car that doesn't run.



> her christmas gift was not an "indirect payment for sex", it was a christmas present. i purchased it for her WITHOUT the expectation of sex in exchange.


No, it was still an indirect payment. You're just purchasing your next sex on the installment plan.



> remember, dude, you are the one here who has to pay for the privilege of having sex with a woman. not me.


You do like to use misrepresentation, don't you? I do have to pay for sex with the young hotty escorts I rent. But they are not the only women that I fire off the heat seeking moisture missile with. But then, just like you, even with them in most cases there is still some form of indirect payment. Dinner, some drinks, a movie, flowers (but you don't give them candy, it goes sraight to their hips and ass) a weekend ski trip, or whatever. 

Those are things that make a female happy and make them like you more and the happier they are with you and the more they like you the more they are attracted to you, and the more they are attracted to you the more apt they will be to get on their knees for you and or spread their legs for you. That equates to an indirect payment for what you get from a female. 

How many times do you think a guy has given a female a mink or sable coat or diamonds or maybe a Lexus or something similar and not ended up with a new hobby for the next week, that being growing new skin on his weasel? 

What do you think the odds are that he would have still ended up with that new week long hobby had he not given her a mink or sable coat or diamonds or maybe a Lexus or something similar? 

Unless they are a couple that have just recently started a committed relationship or just got married, which in both cases couples tend to do it like rabbits, the odds are so slim that they would almost be impossible to calculate. 

Go ahead and keep telling yourself that you get sex for free because you're married if that's what you want and need to believe. But a wife is the most costly pussy a man can ever have. 

Your way of thinking is very similar to a guy thinking that if he spends $50K on a fancy 4x4 pickup truck to pull the bassboat he will spend $40K on and then spends thousands of dollars on rods, reels and various tackle, and then pays for insurance on the truck, boat and trailer and pays for a fishing license and pays for the gas to pull the boat someone and pays the ramp fee many boat ramps now charge and pays for gas to run the boat while there, that each fish he catches and eats is free because he didn't have to buy it at a fish market or grocery store. All he did was pull it out of a lake or river or whatever. 

He just doesn't realize that the first fish he catches only cost him about $125k or so, and then with each additional fish he catches the cost of each fish ever caught drops ever so slightly.

You're that guy.


----------



## 5000joints (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a blowjob from a chick while her man was waiting out in the car, just so I would front her a 10 bag of schwag. She stil gave me the ten bucks a few days later.


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 28, 2011)

Brick. No offense man, but you sound like a teenager giving advice about women. I completely disagree with everything you've had to say so far.

On the issue of direct and indirect payment for sex:

You need to define what constitutes payment for sex. Paying a hooker for sex? That's easy. Buying a Christmas present for someone? Not so clear.

Why? Because not all humans think about every single interaction with someone of the opposite sex as a transaction. You seem unable to find any other motive to do something nice for a woman besides wanting to fuck her. It's silly and it reveals to me that your point of view is simply clouded so as not to see the other avenues of social interaction available. This is fine, it seems to make you happy. All I'm saying is that you are trying to define other people's viewpoints by your own, and this is a problem because you are unable to see it from their perspective, where buying a christmas present for your wife/girlfriend is just like buying one for a family member or friend. You don't expect sex from your mom or a guy friend for buying them a present right? Good, now apply that same sentiment and feeling to giving a woman a present. Boom, you have some perspective.

What constitutes "indirect payment" for sex depends on what a person expects to get out of it. In that case I would say that buying things for a woman is only sexual if you make it sexual. I like it when a woman likes me, as a person, and wants to have sex with me, not because she's getting paid and has this disgusting obligation to fill.

Woman are people that care about more than servicing your willy. If you try to keep that in mind you might find that you won't have to pay for sex as much, and it will most likely be way more enjoyable. I paid for sex(direct) when I was 18(still very mormon, very insecure, and was frankly ashamed and scared of sex) and it was terrible, terrible sex. I THOUGHT it was amazing at the time, but damn was it bad in comparison to the sex you get from women who are actually turned on and who like you. You can't buy passion, my friend, so what makes you think you can really buy sex?

The difference really is stark. It's like the difference between your hand and a vagina. It's a huge difference, but you can't know how good a vagina feels until you feel one. Ya dig?


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 28, 2011)

WOOO WOOOO its the LOLZ TRAIN


----------



## dopeyG (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you mean how many blowjobs is my weed worth


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 28, 2011)

storminmormon said:


> Brick. No offense man, but you sound like a teenager giving advice about women. I completely disagree with everything you've had to say so far.
> 
> On the issue of direct and indirect payment for sex:
> 
> ...


thanks bro. well said. rize up!

trying to date whores has jaded this one... a whore will be a whore. best to leave them be all together.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> thats just the way it goes you know that once your comfortable its over lolz im in the same boat no more blow jobs ever hahaha n i started out geting them for no good reason but those days r over lolz..... this is to funny i hear u...



i love head for no good reason.. but this couldnt be a more true statement... pretty much the same thing i said back on page 3 or 4 and to pj... that sucks i just let her know my dick wont suck itsself.. she didnt care


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the responses here! lol You have a great trade between a bit of weed and a blowjob...I would milk it for all it's worth! LITERALLY! hehe


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

so jam would you suck a dick for a million bucks?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I do have to pay for sex with the young hotty escorts I rent. But they are not the only women that I fire off the heat seeking moisture missile with. But then, just like you, even with them in most cases there is still some form of indirect payment. Dinner, some drinks, a movie, flowers (but you don't give them candy, it goes sraight to their hips and ass) a weekend ski trip, or whatever.
> 
> Those are things that make a female happy and make them like you more and the happier they are with you and the more they like you the more they are attracted to you, and the more they are attracted to you the more apt they will be to get on their knees for you and or spread their legs for you.


i'm glad that you are not my dad, because this is the worst advice anyone has ever uttered.

you clearly have very little idea of what actually 'makes females happy', although your understanding of what can make a hooker more likely to put out is spot on.


----------



## jpill (Dec 29, 2011)

How did this thread go from "How much weed is a blow job worth " to a fucking thread venting on prostitutes and how to treat women?? 

Just answer the damn question , How much weed is a blow job worth.? In my case when i was 16 , an eighth of seedy mexican weed was enough to charm a little bigg titty slore into slobbing on my johnson for a few minutes.


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 29, 2011)

although i dont really agree with bricktop about a majority of the issue...

his evaluation based upon "paying" for some does add up...

think about it how much did an engagement ring cost, a wedding ring, and all of the dinners drinks and dates... the list goes on and on and on...

i think what he so poorly was trying to convey was that YES even though you do or "pay" for these things out of love...

when it comes down to the nitty gritty based upon a strictly factual and only on a monetary basis...

you are really paying for it somewhere along the way during a relationship whatever way you look at it...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2011)

cannofbliss said:


> although i dont really agree with bricktop about a majority of the issue...
> 
> his evaluation based upon "paying" for some does add up...
> 
> ...


my wife and i split our expenses, i treat her to dinner as often as she treats me.

and although i did fork out a few grand for a ring, her family forked out ten times as much for the wedding.

so tell me, is my wife paying me for sex by bricktop's "john logic"?

LOL!


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 29, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife and i split our expenses, i treat her to dinner as often as she treats me.
> 
> and although i did fork out a few grand for a ring, her family forked out ten times as much for the wedding.
> 
> so tell me, is my wife paying me for sex by bricktop's "john logic"?





yes exactly... but only upon basic sad sad cold heart mathematics 

a marriage is a partnership and should be treated as such and your views on it are SPOT ON...

but if you look at the situation like a heartless calculator then yes you both are paying eachother for sex LOL


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

Brick
Top
Has
No
Game...

damn wtf, ever heard of a pick up line on a girl who already has a drink in her hand? its not that complicated.

i bought several men xmas presents... does that make me gay by some odd BT property?


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

weed for a bj seems to have turned to how much for your soul.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

lokie said:


> weed for a bj seems to have turned to how much for your soul.


how much you got?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2011)

cannofbliss said:


> yes exactly... but only upon basic sad sad cold heart mathematics
> 
> a marriage is a partnership and should be treated as such and your views on it are SPOT ON...
> 
> but if you look at the situation like a heartless calculator then yes you both are paying eachother for sex LOL


well said, good sir.

bricktop's formula is a perfect one for loneliness and sadness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife and i split our expenses, i treat her to dinner as often as she treats me.
> 
> and although i did fork out a few grand for a ring, her family forked out ten times as much for the wedding.
> 
> ...


holy shit.

i just realized that by bricktop's "john logic", my wife's parents are paying me to fuck their daughter!

they have made more "indirect payments" for our sex than i have ever made to my wife. they must really want grandkids!

alternatively, they may just be doing what it is that people do, without viewing every kind gesture as a well-concealed ploy for sex.

i bought my brother in law a popcorn maker. do i get a handy now?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit.
> 
> i just realized that by bricktop's "john logic", my wife's parents are paying me to fuck their daughter!
> 
> ...


yup, bet you didn't know that you were gay. wife is going to be disappointed. 

im glad ur here UB.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit.
> 
> i just realized that by bricktop's "john logic", my wife's parents are paying me to fuck their daughter!
> 
> they have made more "indirect payments" for our sex than i have ever made to my wife.


In that light my ex-inlaws hosed me raw. They bestowed upon her was the skill to be a lowlife, air thieving, [email protected]@T whilst bragging about their income.


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2011)

damn how the fuck did I miss this thread


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

well if you don't want to pay for it in any way form or fashion do it your self.

insert your own google search here.


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 29, 2011)

Gave an in n out gift card to a homeless man a few weeks ago. Brb. Going to go make him blow me.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

haha... how much does dirk have to pay himself for this one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2011)

my father in law took me golfing again today. pretty soon, the family is going out for dinner at a pretty top shelf restaurant, same as the last 2 days.

do i have to do anal for him now?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 29, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit.
> 
> i just realized that by bricktop's "john logic", my wife's parents are paying me to fuck their daughter!
> 
> ...


She must really be homely !!

How much weed do they give you so you keep giving her head ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> She must really be homely !!
> 
> How much weed do they give you so you keep giving her head ?


such a witty rejoinder!

how many hours did you spend contemplating those insults?

i mean, to intimate that my wife is ugly and has a penis must have required the help of a high-powered advertisement consulting agency and/or NASA scientists.

kudos to you, good sir. i am sooooo very hurt.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Dec 30, 2011)

are we legitimately *STILL* talking about this??? come on folks, this is not the forum for this kind of behavior...


----------



## JamCE (Dec 30, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> so jam would you suck a dick for a million bucks?


That was just rude...no reason at all to twist my words around.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Id suck a dick for $1000 and Im a guy


----------



## Icemud (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess there is more than 1 way to get "blown" from weed!!! LMAO


----------



## jpill (Dec 30, 2011)

supchaka said:


> Id suck a dick for $1000 and Im a guy


whoaa.... WTF?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2011)

jpill said:


> whoaa.... WTF?


my price would be much higher


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2011)

supchaka said:


> Id suck a dick for $1000 and Im a guy


if this is true ill take 20 dollars worth


----------



## thump easy (Dec 30, 2011)

hahahaha ^^^^^^^


----------



## SFguy (Dec 31, 2011)

jpill said:


> whoaa.... WTF?


woah WTFX2


----------



## sonar (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, $1000.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 31, 2011)

you build 1,000 bridges and suck one dick do you think they call me mario the bridge builder


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> such a witty rejoinder!
> 
> how many hours did you spend contemplating those insults?
> 
> ...



I am glad you liked it so much !

It came easy for me. Only a few seconds actually.

You are the one that keeps bringing up your wife in a thread about blowjobs. I said "giving your wife head". You are the one that called her ugly and insinuated she has a penis. I meant you were licking it, not sucking it. I would think if you actually loved her so much as you say, then you might leave her out of this. I almost feel sorry for you now, knowing that you had to settle. I now see why you are so bitter and all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> She must really be homely !!
> 
> How much weed do they give you so you keep giving her head ?





Gyroscope said:


> You are the one that called her ugly and insinuated she has a penis.


ummmm, can you not read?

you clearly implied both of those things first, and i clearly called you out on it.

my apologies if you are butthurt that i defended myself against your juvenile insults.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 2, 2012)

Your better off just having sex with the slut with protection or you risk getting one of her stds from getting ah blowie.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 2, 2012)

its kind of shitty that the only thing you think you can offer a girl is weed or money.... is that the only thing of value you have to offer.... thats sad.....theres so much more to life

My girl gives me head anytime I ask...but its done out of kindness and caring.... not money.


----------



## Rcb (Jan 2, 2012)

HAHAHA i had his chick in HS give me one for a dub sack hahahaha


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol I didn't know my response was so well received  I mean honestly I'm not gay, and if I could be guaranteed I wouldn't catch an std it would be the easiest grand I'd ever make! It's the homophobes that say oh god you fag I'd never do that! I'm secure in my sexuality.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ummmm, can you not read?
> 
> you clearly implied both of those things first, and i clearly called you out on it.
> 
> my apologies if you are butthurt that i defended myself against your juvenile insults.


You brought your homely wife into it, not me. You are the one that said her parents had to pay you to screw her, not me. Like I said before, I understand why you are so bitter now and I still feel sorry for you. No apologies were needed, but I will accept it nonetheless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ...by bricktop's "john logic", my wife's parents are paying me to fuck their daughter!





Gyroscope said:


> You brought your homely wife into it, not me. You are the one that said her parents had to pay you to screw her, not me. Like I said before, I understand why you are so bitter now and I still feel sorry for you. No apologies were needed, but I will accept it nonetheless.


as you can see, i am only being paid to screw my wife if you accept bricktop's "john logic", a logic which i fully reject.

this may help you:







this may help you as well:







best of luck in life.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> as you can see, i am only being paid to screw my wife if you accept bricktop's "john logic", a logic which i fully reject.
> 
> this may help you:
> 
> ...


BTs' logic beats the logic of a bitter old man like yours any day. The topic was blowjobs, not homely wives. Maybe you should use that phonics thing yourself. I realize that you can't help yourself though.

Also you can keep your homely wifes' puss cream. Her parents may need it to lube you again, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> BTs' logic beats the logic of a bitter old man like yours any day. The topic was blowjobs, not homely wives. Maybe you should use that phonics thing yourself. I realize that you can't help yourself though.
> 
> Also you can keep your homely wifes' puss cream. Her parents may need it to lube you again, lol.


bitter old man? i'm 28, you rube.

so, i assume you also have to pay women to suck you dick?

i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> If you buy a chick a drink or a few drinks at a bar, you're paying. If you share your cooler of beer or whatever with a chick at a party or cookout, you're paying. If you take a chick to the movies, you're paying. If you take a chick out on a dinner date, you're paying. If you buy her a birthday gift, you're paying. If you buy her a Christmas gift, you're paying. If you buy her an anniversary gift, you're paying. If you take her on a weekend ski trip, you're paying. If you take her on a week long cruise, you're paying. If you take her on a two week vacation to the Greek Islands, you're paying. If you paycheck makes payments on a car she drives, you're paying. If your paycheck pays rent, you're paying. If your paycheck pays a mortgage payment, you're paying. If you're paycheck pays a life insurance premium so after you die she can live it up, you're paying.
> 
> Those are all just indirect payments for getting head and so you can play hide the weenie. If you do none of those things in your life in a way where some female or females will benefit from them see how many times you get your dick sucked and how many times you get to poke a babe.


Very well said, along with your previous post too. I finally saw the movie that had your EVIL namesake.  GREAT movie!! Feed the pikey to the pigs!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> bitter old man? i'm 28, you rube.
> 
> so, i assume you also have to pay women to suck you dick?
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised.


Damn son. You got that bitter in only 28 years ? Just like you I buy the flowers etc so yes I pay for it, lol. Difference is I get head for the asking while you only get the "nookie" if you "rub her back".

If you don't like head or can't get it why are you in this thread ?


----------



## silent1966 (Jan 5, 2012)

depends on where your at ,eastside 3 bucks lol


----------



## silent1966 (Jan 5, 2012)

*

depends on where your at ,eastside 3 bucks lol​
​
*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2012)

potpimp said:


> Very well said, along with your previous post too. I finally saw the movie that had your EVIL namesake.  GREAT movie!! Feed the pikey to the pigs!


Have you seen the other? Lock, Stock &2 Smoking Barrels? I recommend. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen the other? Lock, Stock &2 Smoking Barrels? I recommend. cn



...the slow-mo shot through the garden was awesome. You could almost feel the fan leaves lightly slapping your face.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen the other? Lock, Stock &2 Smoking Barrels? I recommend. cn


I haven't but I'll get it. The wife is gone for a month and I've got nothing to do but play and smoke.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2012)

You do know, PJ, that you can't post nakedidity? cn


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You do know, PJ, that you can't post nakedidity? cn


That's silly. I mean you have to be 18 to join this forum, and it's about a (mostly) illegal activity. Whatever though, I edited my post. Follow the link for fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Damn son. You got that bitter in only 28 years ? Just like you I buy the flowers etc so yes I pay for it, lol. Difference is I get head for the asking while you only get the "nookie" if you "rub her back".
> 
> If you don't like head or can't get it why are you in this thread ?


my wife bought me dinner tonight. then she banged me. guess that makes ME a whore now. i feel so dirty.

and i am not your "son". unlike you, my father is literate.

for your edification, you may be mistaking bitterness with impatience in the face of an illiterate troll.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2012)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's silly. I mean you have to be 18 to join this forum, and it's about a (mostly) illegal activity. Whatever though, I edited my post. Follow the link for fun.


No, seriously, nudity is against the forum rules. As a moderator I'm asking you to please remove it before the admin does.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife bought me dinner tonight. then she banged me. guess that makes ME a whore now. i feel so dirty.
> 
> and i am not your "son". unlike you, my father is literate.
> 
> for your edification, you may be mistaking bitterness with impatience in the face of an illiterate troll.



You are the troll in this case. The only reason you even came to this thread was to try and troll Bricktop. Over and over we see you posting non relevant BS just to start an arguement with him. Too bad your father did not pass down some of that literacy to you. Can he spell "blow job"? Here you are again telling us about how you got "banged". Poor little guy is still too shy to ask her for a BJ? Maybe you are afraid the cash cow will walk away? No one gives a shit that you are a bought bitter man. For the last time >The topic is BJ's. Now go open up that hooked on phonics and learn how to read boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are the troll in this case. The only reason you even came to this thread was to try and troll Bricktop. Over and over we see you posting non relevant BS just to start an arguement with him. Too bad your father did not pass down some of that literacy to you. Can he spell "blow job"? Here you are again telling us about how you got "banged". Poor little guy is still too shy to ask her for a BJ? Maybe you are afraid the cash cow will walk away? No one gives a shit that you are a bought bitter man. For the last time >The topic is BJ's. Now go open up that hooked on phonics and learn how to read boy.


you seem bitter.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 5, 2012)

I see you got my point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I see you got my point.


you had a point?

reading back on this thread, it seemed like your whole point was simply to insult me.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't remember if I responded to this thread or not, but I have three comments. 

-First of all, its pretty simple. Both blow-jobs and weed are commodities; each has a particular value in a given market. The weed will vary in cost depending on where you are located and how good it is. The blow jobs will also vary in cost depending on where you are, whose giving it, and lets face it. . .how ugly you are! So, you can just do the math. If the particular BJ in question is worth $100, and your weed is worth $400/oz, well, that's a quarter ounce BJ! Yeah, there is a little more complexity to it than that, but really, not that much more. Its a simple exchange of goods for a service. Remember, you can always trade the weed for cash, then use the cash for a BJ.

-Second, how much weed would *I* give for a BJ? Answer, I've never traded cash or drugs for sex, and I'm simply not a consumer of "retail" BJs. Since that's just not a transaction I'm going to participate in, my answer is "zero". Could there EVER be a situation where I might do this? Maybe. . .though I can't think of any realistic one and don't want to speculate. 

-Now the more interesting bit, on Brick-Tops' comment that you always pay for sex. Again, with the caveat that I think consenting adults *should* be allowed to trade money for sex, if they so choose, my response is that his comment is pretty typical of what consumers of prostitution say: "Since all I want is the sex, I might as well just pay for that". Usually this kind of thing is coming from a man who is divorced or has some other history of failed relationships with women, and that's part of the mindset here. 

Fair enough, and again, if trading cash for sex makes you happy, good for you. But how does this mentality apply to individuals who want. . .and get. . .more out of a relationship than just sex? Love, companionship, trust, raising a family unit, intimacy. . .these are basic human desires, and how do they fall into the "You're just paying for sex indirectly" scheme? Here's an example. 

I was involved in a relationship with a woman for several years when I was in school. She had a well paying job, and as a student, I was typically broke. She had her place, I had my place, and there was simply no mathematical way I could have put more money into that relationship than she did. So since her cash output was higher than mine, is it fair to say she was paying ME for sex? I was just a "kept man"? 

If I paid for dinner, and then we had sex, she was the whore, but if she paid for dinner and then we had sex, I was the whore? What if we split the tab 50-50 and then we had sex? Where we BOTH whores, or were neither one of us whores that night?

My current SO has her own job. Sure, I earn a lot more money than she does, and yes, I'm paying most of the bills. But would she walk out on me if I lost my job? I know she wouldn't. She'd pick up the slack to the best of her ability, and no, she wouldn't deny me sex. Would she then be paying ME for sex? (And why is it that I keep ending up a gigolo in these situations? ).

Answer, none of the above, and in my opinion this is a ridiculously shallow way of looking at any human relationship that has something OTHER than sex involved. Of course, EVERY relationship has costs, and necessarily SOMEONE is going to pick up those costs. By mathematical probability, its pretty likely (if not an outright necessity) that the costs won't be perfectly evenly divided, and therefore one party will be "paying" more. But I still don't see how its fair to equate unequal financial contributions as paying for sex, especially if the sex would still happen regardless of who was bearing the dollar costs!

Also, as a matter of pure economics, if you're living with someone there is an economy of scale. . .since you're sharing rent, food, electricity, insurance, and many other household costs, each one of you can potentially live at a LOWER cost than doing it by yourself. Sharing household labor and expenses means that the standard of living goes up for the BOTH of you. So in that case, what is the "cost" of the sex? If you're looking at this as a purely financial transaction, the sex is "FREE". Not only doesn't it cost you anything out of pocket, being in a relationship like that saves you money on net! 

Bottom line, I believe its possible to have sex with someone without paying for it, directly OR indirectly. 

No, in reality plenty of relationships don't work that way, but certainly at least some of them do!


----------



## smoothforyou2 (Jan 6, 2012)

you wanna feel good! i wanna feel good! mutual agreement


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

My girlfriend loves giving me a BJ because apparently "it make her happy to make me happy"


And shes only the occasional smoker, so....I have no valid answer to how much weed its worth.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> It depends on the girl
> I'd say a gram for the chicken heads and _maybe _an eighth for a pretty girl.



*cough* Why did I ever give them for free -_-


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *cough* Why did I ever give them for free -_-


you must not be a hooker...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll continue my 19 years of loneliness so far.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you had a point?
> 
> reading back on this thread, it seemed like your whole point was simply to insult me.


Did you get that phonics thing down then ?
You must not have read back far enough. Keep trying.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'll continue my 19 years of loneliness so far.


+ reps for being so lonely and not being a hooker !


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Did you get that phonics thing down then ?
> You must not have read back far enough. Keep trying.


thanks for proving my point, sport.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> My girlfriend loves giving me a BJ because apparently "it make her happy to make me happy"
> 
> 
> And shes only the occasional smoker, so....I have no valid answer to how much weed its worth.


your lucky lolz man those were the days.... your the few and far between, man i been with a few females at first it happends as tym goes buy that withers away lolz..


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for proving my point, sport.


My point was > The only reason you came here was to troll Bricktop and you know it. You will never admit it though. Maybe if you try real hard you can stop derailing the topic of conversation to satisfy you need to start crap.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> My point was > The only reason you came here was to troll Bricktop and you know it. You will never admit it though. Maybe if you try real hard you can stop derailing the topic of conversation to satisfy you need to start crap.


if so, it was an effort in the name of balance and goodness that turned bad. the hatred gets old.


----------



## beardo (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> hatred gets old.


[youtube]J8MXmVvUhv0[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anybody actually know a girl that sucks dick for weed?lol I dont.
They should legalize it on that alone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm tempted to put out a craigslist ad and see what type of response i get.

i'll email them back to let them know they are whores.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> My point was > The only reason you came here was to troll Bricktop and you know it. You will never admit it though. Maybe if you try real hard you can stop derailing the topic of conversation to satisfy you need to start crap.


and you're here for what, exactly?


----------



## rollandtoke (Jan 9, 2012)

I highly doubt anybody would suck anything for a grass bag. But, if I were desperate, I would be willing to pay the same price in grass I would pay in the street...nothin!


----------



## Jogro (Jan 9, 2012)

rollandtoke said:


> I highly doubt anybody would suck anything for a grass bag.


See my post above. 

Since weed has a cash value, and BJ's have a cash value, no enterprising "businesswoman" should turn down the appropriate offer of weed for a BJ. 

Key is *appropriate*; you'd have to offer enough weed to make the deal worthwhile. Since weed isn't universally spendable like cash, and its not going to be as easy for the hooker to judge its quality or to swap it for cash, you'd probably have to offer quite a bit more in weed than the straight dollar value of the BJ. 

But if an ounce were worth $400 and you're offering a good oz for a hummer, there will probably be some hooker who would take you up on it. I'm sure there are hookers who smoke and would jump at something like that. 

I bet if Uncle Buck trolled the "want ads" on Craigslist for the working girls, he'd find some willing to do the swap, again for the right amount. 
No bets on their quality, though.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

maaan i bet she'd do it for like a couple of bucks and a smoke with you n give her some... i think she would prolly laugh though if you tried to give her some weed in exchange but i think some prolly would... depends on the hooker perhaps??.....


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> maaan i bet she'd do it for like a couple of bucks and a smoke with you n give her some... i think she would prolly laugh though if you tried to give her some weed in exchange but i think some prolly would... depends on the hooker perhaps??.....


this thread should be called: 

"how much weed is a blowjob worth TO A CRACK WHORE"

because women don't blow knob for weed, most hookers don't either.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 9, 2012)

v nasty sucks dick for weed. lol


----------



## gatekeper (Jan 10, 2012)

make sure it a girland not a drag queen


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and you're here for what, exactly?


I am here to troll an unscrupulous mod.


----------



## Miyagi (Jan 10, 2012)

This question has legs! Who would have thought it would run for over 20 pages, shit. My two cents... An eighth to a q, depending on variables already mentioned.
Now that its out there, I'm sitting here with a spare half and a dry knob... haha peace fuckers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> this thread should be called:
> 
> "how much weed is a blowjob worth TO A CRACK WHORE"
> 
> because women don't blow knob for weed, most hookers don't either.


Some do it for a couple of drinks so I bet a few would do it for smoke. 

The crack whore could trade her weed profits for crack.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Some do it for a couple of drinks so I bet a few would do it for smoke.
> 
> The crack whore could trade her weed profits for crack.


sounds like a lot of extra work for a crack whore. might distract her from her normal activities.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> sounds like a lot of extra work for a crack whore. might distract her from her normal activities.



LOL, If there were no johns with cash around you can bet they(crack whores) would take weed for payment to trade for crack. When times are hard compromises will be made.


----------



## beardo (Jan 10, 2012)

[youtube]Te-Y8Bu9YfA[/youtube]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I am here to troll an unscrupulous mod.


alrighty then. let's do some trolling. 



Gyroscope said:


> Some do it for a couple of drinks so I bet a few would do it for smoke.
> 
> The crack whore could trade her weed profits for crack.


i don't doubt the weed whore would trade weed profits for crack, that is just common sense.

what i do take issue with is your assertion that women suck cock "for a couple of drinks".

they may suck the cock of the guy they like that happened to purchase her a few drinks, but it is not for the drinks. as others have brought up, if you have enough game, you don't even need to buy a drink.

to say that women suck cock for $12 worth of alcoholic beverages is pure fallacy.


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 10, 2012)

WTF this thread is still open? LOL How much weed is a blumpkin worth? LOL What if this thread was created by a girl thinking about going into prostitution for weed. Lets keep the prices down guys! I would say a BJ is worth a man not punching your face in till you suck his dick anyway you whore!


----------



## Miyagi (Jan 10, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> WTF this thread is still open? LOL How much weed is a blumpkin worth? LOL What if this thread was created by a girl thinking about going into prostitution for weed. Lets keep the prices down guys! I would say a BJ is worth a man not punching your face in till you suck his dick anyway you whore!


haha keep your teeth girls!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what i do take issue with is your assertion that women suck cock "for a couple of drinks".
> 
> they may suck the cock of the guy they like that happened to purchase her a few drinks, but it is not for the drinks. as others have brought up, if you have enough game, you don't even need to buy a drink.
> 
> to say that women suck cock for $12 worth of alcoholic beverages is pure fallacy.


Maybe they do it because they are drunken sluts then ??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> WTF this thread is still open? LOL How much weed is a blumpkin worth? LOL What if this thread was created by a girl thinking about going into prostitution for weed. Lets keep the prices down guys! I would say a BJ is worth a man not punching your face in till you suck his dick anyway you whore!


my dear god, you really live up to your avatar.

i LOLed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Maybe they do it because they are drunken sluts then ??


i mean, alcohol can't hurt the case...


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

wow......................................


----------



## nug thug (Feb 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, alcohol can't hurt the case...


I don't know, in the sense that buying $12 worth of drinks does make or break whether or not some guys get their dick sucked, I feel that there is something to be said about it costing $12


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen girls give head and toe jobs for cigarettes.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I've seen girls give head and toe jobs for butts.


Fixed it ... cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Fixed it ... cn


No, they got the whole sticks. 3 of them if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

Is this thread actually still going?

If the OP has not yet found out how much weed a blowjob is worth, I suggest that he suck a dick and then ask himself just how much weed would be required in return to make it worth it.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha bricktop


----------



## motul123 (Feb 4, 2012)

What is a good fuck worth? I talking phat ass big tits and awsome skills?!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

my wife dosent cost me a thang 


motul123 said:


> What is a good fuck worth? I talking phat ass big tits and awsome skills?!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

know of a girl who blew a dog for a 20 rock of crack does that count ?


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Feb 4, 2012)

if she takes her time id chuck her a Q


DIRTY HO


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

0calli said:


> know of a girl who blew a dog for a 20 rock of crack does that count ?


My dog is likin' that one, lol.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

0calli said:


> my wife dosent cost me a thang



Do we really need to go there, again? Does she cost you directly, as in do you have to pay her some sum of money or goods each and every time? I rather doubt you do. But sit down one day and add up just how much you have spent to have that wife, all the things you see as inconsequential to all the things that are anything but, and all only because you have a wife. 

That is the indirect payment you pay to have your wife sexually.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

i pay for my wifes companionship if you want to put it that way and i must be paying for her to have my beautiful children and for raising them right and proper respecting others so if in your opinion i pay for that then i pay for all the greater stuff to which makes it all worth it and also since were going there since you dont know my wife or me and if ya did you wud know i hate material bitches so my wife is not one of them thats for sure im more a material liker than she is shes just in love with my DICK its actually very simple there BT


Brick Top said:


> Do we really need to go there, again? Does she cost you directly, as in do you have to pay her some sum of money or goods each and every time?I rather doubt you do. But sit down one day and add up just how much you have spent to have that wife, all the things you see as inconsequential to all the things that are anything but, and all only because you have a wife.
> 
> That is the indirect payment you pay to have your wife sexually.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

and me i forgot to put that in she loves me not the material stuff she wount ever accept from me but will return it and seriously go by me a fat sack of weed or something nice from her she aint no gold digger ohhhhhhhh also..... i really hate how she puts me and the kids first all the time 24/7 so what am i paying for again ???


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

0calli said:


> and me i forgot to put that in she loves me not the material stuff she wount ever accept from me but will return it and seriously go by me a fat sack of weed or something nice from her she aint no gold digger ohhhhhhhh also..... i really hate how she puts me and the kids first all the time 24/7 so what am i paying for again ???




Clearly you have a good thing going. How much do you pay a year in life insurance payments so if, Heaven forbid, your life would come to an end and you would of course want your wife and children to be secure, would have a paid off roof over their heads and your lost income replaced for what would have been the rest of your life? Certainly with such a great woman and wonderful kids you are doing just that. You could not feel for them the way you clearly do and ever risk leaving them with anything less than that. 

Then of course whatever you pay in mortgage payments or rent would naturally be the very same, or maybe even more, if you lived alone. I mean, you would of course need as much space for yourself all by your lonesome as you do having a wife and children. 

You can attempt to rationalize and justify it all you want, but either way, you pay. It is either indirect or it is direct. 

A wife is the most expensive pussy a man will ever have. That is of course unless it's someone else's wife that he's 'having.'


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2012)

shit she has to pay me to let he indulge in the sweetness of this nectar ill be shure to drink pineapple juice so that it tasts sweet lolz


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

our house was a gift for the the family from her family but i did have to fix it and life insurance pfffffffffff dude its 2012 total waist of money lol im jjk

man BT what evea bitch got you and soaked you good i am srry for that BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY WIFE is a true and rare find a female who is beautiful and knows how to please her man and raiser her family properly but at the same time takes no bullshit and expects me to try my best and to try to be my best and lets me be me 

HENCE THE TERM SHE IS MY "WIFE" THE BEST PERSON IVE EVER MET !!...... THATS WHY WE ARE TOGETHER FOREVER AND THATS WHY YOU HAVE A SICK SENSE OF TRUE LOVE AND OBVIOUSLY A LOW CAPACITY TO SEE PAST WHAT EVER STRIFE SCARED YOU IN THE PAST OR CURRENTLY IMO 

OHH AND MAY I ADD WHEN GIVEN THE HOUSE FOR OUR FAMILY AND COMING FAMILY TO BE HAD I TOOK A PART OF THE HOUSE IT IS NOW CONVERTED TO A APT THAT WE CAN CHARGE AN ARM AND A LEG FOR BECAUSE OF OUR LOCATION TO THE UNIVERSITIES HERE AND THAT RENT THATS PAID ALONE IS ENOUGH TO PAY ALL BILLS FOOD ETC ETC AND THERE WILL NEVER BE A TIME THAT IT WILL GO VACANT BECAUSE OF OUR LOCATION WHEN THE SCHOOL YEAR CAME AROUND WE HAD PEOPLE UPPING THE RENT SO THEIR KID DIDNT HAVE TO STAY AT A DORM BUT WUD PAY CAUSE WE ARE SO CLOSE BUT ANYWAYS BLAHH BLAHH BLAHH


Brick Top said:


> Clearly you have a good thing going. How much do you pay a year in life insurance payments so if, Heaven forbid, your life would come to an end and you would of course want your wife and children to be secure, would have a paid off roof over their heads and your lost income replaced for what would have been the rest of your life? Certainly with such a great woman and wonderful kids you are doing just that. You could not feel for them the way you clearly do and ever risk leaving them with anything less than that.
> 
> Then of course whatever you pay in mortgage payments or rent would naturally be the very same, or maybe even more, if you lived alone. I mean, you would of course need as much space for yourself all by your lonesome as you do having a wife and children.
> 
> ...


----------



## wiimb (Feb 4, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

Sooo ok back on topic how many of you guys wud do this for weed or wud you pay someone to doooo itttttttt !!!!!! Lol  View attachment 2038835


----------



## wiimb (Feb 4, 2012)

hahahhahhahahahahahahhaahahahahahha


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 4, 2012)

well from a womans point of view.. the bigger the dick the harder the work , the more weed I want. and I aint talking about a gram or an 8th or a quarter. I agree I want a half of some dank ass bud

Well that sucks...


----------



## motul123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Like Doc Phil on here...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

0calli said:


> man BT what evea bitch got you and soaked you good i am srry for that



No woman has ever; "soaked" me." I've never married. 

I've never been big enough to let a good woman reform me so I could stay home nights in a love nest while a bunch of other guys were out having fun.

But what you, and other in this thread, have done is rationalize away the expenses of having a wife and those expenses are, as I have said, indirect payments.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 4, 2012)

It would be cheaper to pay with meth


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow your a grumpy ol man


brick top said:


> no woman has ever; "soaked" me." i've never married.
> 
> I've never been big enough to let a good woman reform me so i could stay home nights in a love nest while a bunch of other guys were out having fun.
> 
> But what you, and other in this thread, have done is rationalize away the expenses of having a wife and those expenses are, as i have said, indirect payments.


----------



## sso (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone sucking dick for weed, aint worth the weed.

id have to wear a condom, just thinking about it.


though its damn sure i would not hang with anyone dumb enough to try to score bj´s with weed.


----------



## BenRound (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, its all relative aint it?

When I first got together with my wife I made some kind of lame joke about maybe she gave a BJ to get her car fixed. She replied "I dont think so, my BJs BUY cars baby... I'm not stupid"

Early on too I found out that YEP (!) those BJs would buy a car alright. She told me early on too she actually loves sucking (especially after smoking some bud) and doesnt get tired until about 2 hours into it, that I could just pop a movie in if I wanted while she did it. And I found out she wasnt bullshitting. And they are always full throttle BJs with all the extras thrown in--- as if shes doing it because her life depended on it. Its a trip. You can see why I married the girl.
Never have tested her on the 2 hour thing because after 30 or 45 minutes I'm always ready to do something else again.

So... how much is a BJ like that worth? I dont know, Im just glad she's my wife. And yeah, I've had BJs from more girls than I even want to say and its a real joke to compare any of them to my wife. And she's pretty hot too. So... I guess I wouldnt let a girl smell my fingers after I hit a joint for a BJ, Ill just go home for one, thanks hahaha--- Its all relative huh?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 5, 2012)

well i have got a blow job from a dime piece a ten on a scale from one to ten... she was drunker than drunk n she was horny as hell she called me to bring her cigaretts she lost her job she loved to smoke and fuck, but i sead no. she sead ill suck your dick so i was right over and got my dick sucked but i ended fucking her in the middle of the arizona desert on the hood of my car man that was nut breaking experiance that it hurt so fucken good like getting socked in the nuts.. i loved it..... and the pack cost me like five dollars? so heck ya i would hang around that girl that means she was one of those that you just get lucky all of a sudden man it was great to be young and dumb and full of cum!!!!!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 5, 2012)

BenRound said:


> Well, its all relative aint it?
> 
> When I first got together with my wife I made some kind of lame joke about maybe she gave a BJ to get her car fixed. She replied "I dont think so, my BJs BUY cars baby... I'm not stupid"
> 
> ...


I think your wife sucked my dick one time too. She's prolly sucking the neighbor's dick right now.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 5, 2012)

0calli said:


> my wife dosent cost me a thang


My wife's smoked at least an oz of my bud since my last BJ. WFT woman, suck that dick!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

i hope she dont suk like ya avi lol hahahahahaha


PJ Diaz said:


> My wife's smoked at least an oz of my bud since my last BJ. WFT woman, suck that dick!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

0calli said:


> i hope she dont suk like ya avi lol hahahahahaha


At least the avi never stops !


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

i stand corrected lol 


Gyroscope said:


> At least the avi never stops !


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it is "hard" to find a woman, or a man for that matter, who can really suck.

If you can find it, never, ever look back.

As to answer your question?

One timer, maybe a nice bud.

Life-timer, every fucking thing you own.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

Pay now or pay forever.


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't say i've given a girl some bud to do the job directly.. 
But i have chilled with many chicks, smoked like an 8th with them & its led to getting a BJ many times.. 
I wouldn't ever pay a girl in anyway for anything tbh


----------



## BenRound (Feb 5, 2012)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think your wife sucked my dick one time too. She's prolly sucking the neighbor's dick right now.


All that huh dude?

Maybe its just sour grapes on your part cause, as you said yourself, you are sitting round _wishing_ your wife would suck your dick and she aint doing it. Mine, I just get one when I want, she's cool like that.

So all in all I would have to say if either one of our wifes is sucking somebody else's dick its probably your wife. In all likelihood, if she aint giving up to you she's givin it up to somebody else then.

Just sayin'--- but then, it was you that started the ho-ass BS little junior-high school crap. Bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Do we really need to go there, again? Does she cost you directly, as in do you have to pay her some sum of money or goods each and every time? I rather doubt you do. But sit down one day and add up just how much you have spent to have that wife, all the things you see as inconsequential to all the things that are anything but, and all only because you have a wife.
> 
> That is the indirect payment you pay to have your wife sexually.


yes, let's re-litigate this one.

my wife and i split all bills. when gifts are exchanged, it is mutual and we spend similar amounts on one another. split the tab when we go out to eat or trade a meal for a meal when we treat each other.

and let's not forget that i could not live where i do for $500 a month. but when i put in $500 a month and she puts in $500 a month to rent, we get a much nicer place than we could afford on our own.

and let's not forget, as i have pointed out before, that she is the one with money, i am the one that scrapes by. if anything, she has carried me when things were tight for me.

so let's see here....higher standard of living, nicer place, financial security, AND blowjobs.

yep, i'm certainly making "indirect payments" for head, if you employ the logic that all sex and intimacy is simply a function of money somehow changing hands.

a sad way to go through life, but to each his own!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn UB, 
Last month you had to rub her back to get a little pussy and now you are getting blowjobs ? You've come a long way baby ! You should thank the OP and Bricktop for giving you the courage to make this possible.


----------



## smokeweeda (Feb 5, 2012)

BenRound said:


> All that huh dude?
> 
> Maybe its just sour grapes on your part cause, as you said yourself, you are sitting round _wishing_ your wife would suck your dick and she aint doing it. Mine, I just get one when I want, she's cool like that.
> 
> ...


damn your "serving up hot plates of justice" haha..just watched observe and report again..


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Damn UB,
> Last month you had to rub her back to get a little pussy and now you are getting blowjobs ? You've come a long way baby ! You should thank the OP and Bricktop for giving you the courage to make this possible.


i wasn't even talking to you.

quit stalking me.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wasn't even talking to you.
> 
> quit stalking me.


BT wasn't talking to you, so what's the difference ?

Is Gyro still in your head bro ??


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wasn't even talking to you.
> 
> quit stalking me.


PS
I seen you were looking at my profile earlier. Were you stalking me ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> BT wasn't talking to you, so what's the difference ?
> 
> Is Gyro still in your head bro ??


*

Do we really need to go there, again?


​
​
*what do you think he is referring to when he says "again"? 

you are a sock puppet and a shitty troll. trolling consists of more than just being an annoying stalker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> PS
> I seen you were looking at my profile earlier. Were you stalking me ?


i was checking history. you have been on my scrotum since the day you joined.

you were also in my profile as well. 

you are either a sock puppet or a very sad, pathetic human being, or both.

please find someone else to stalk.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> Do we really need to go there, again?
> 
> ...


You are referring to an exchange between BT and Ocalli. Then like the last time you chimed in with your opinion. Now you have mine, like it or not. Tough shit Sherman.

As far as being a shitty troll, I am learning from you as I go because you are the biggest, shittiest troll I know. lol


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was checking history. you have been on my scrotum since the day you joined.
> 
> you were also in my profile as well.
> 
> ...


Want some history ? The first week I joined I saw you trolling and giving good people crap. Someone called you a nazi and when I said"oh no, there were nazis' on the last site I was on", you asked me if I came from some nazi site called stromberg. You have the word nazi under your name. You brag about trolling and you are a mod here. You are a disgrace. When we intersect on threads you say I'm stalking you. I could site more of your BS, but I'll end it here. This is the internet, so get over it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Want some history ? The first week I joined I saw you trolling and giving good people crap. Someone called you a nazi and when I said"oh no, there were nazis' on the last site I was on", you asked me if I came from some nazi site called stromberg. You have the word nazi under your name. You brag about trolling and you are a mod here. You are a disgrace. When we intersect on threads you say I'm stalking you. I could site more of your BS, but I'll end it here. This is the internet, so get over it.


like i said, on my nuts since day one.

move on, find a new boyfriend.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> like i said, on my nuts since day one.
> 
> move on, find a new boyfriend.


As you were on mine. How does it feel ?

Does this mean you are not accepting my friend request ??


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

depends on who's doing the job doesn't it?


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

crush0521 said:


> depends on who's doing the job doesn't it?



Exactly !!!!


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

is she gonna throat your 9 or just lick your 6? there are a lot of variables!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> As you were on mine. How does it feel ?
> 
> Does this mean you are not accepting my friend request ??


so you admit to following me like a lost puppy from day one, and you try to say that i am on your nutsack?

just go away.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you admit to following me like a lost puppy from day one, and you try to say that i am on your nutsack?
> 
> just go away.


No and sorry troll, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> No and sorry troll, it doesn't work like that.


you remind me of 'annoying childhood friend'. it's adorable that you have such a crush on me, but seriously, i don't like you. you are not funny on any level, even as a troll, and you are likely a sock puppet account.

just for reference, here is "annoying childhood friend".


----------



## 0calli (Feb 6, 2012)

extra extra !!!! 

[video=youtube;LEberTUvrsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEberTUvrsE[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2012)

crush0521 said:


> is she gonna throat your 9 or just lick your 6? there are a lot of variables!


Damn ... if you have one of each, give'r a 69. cn


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 6, 2012)

well this fat bitch gave my friend 2.8 for buying her a bottle so for a blowjob i'd say 5 grams, 3 if she cries. but if it was the same girl who wanted that bottle from my friend... .5 grams


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ..... but seriously, i don't like you....


Oh no, what will I ever do ?? 
The blowhard troll does not like me. 
Why are you so bitter bro ??
LOL


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not funny on any level, even as a troll,



Amazing! You actually have the unmitigated audacity to call someone else a troll? WOW!

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Amazing! You actually have the unmitigated audacity to call someone else a troll? WOW!
> 
> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


i have no problem with being a troll.

but if you're going to troll, at least be good at it.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> Amazing! You actually have the unmitigated audacity to call someone else a troll? WOW!
> 
> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!





UncleBuck said:


> i have no problem with being a troll.



Now that's a major understatement! You not only have no problem being a troll, you are extremely adept at it. 




> but if you're going to troll, at least be good at it.



If that is the case than you have every right to congratulate yourself, since you have achieved total mastery of how to troll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Now that's a major understatement! You not only have no problem being a troll, you are extremely adept at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would 'like' this post, but i know how much you hate that shit. so i will just say "thank you".

and i mean it, too. trolling is a art.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would 'like' this post, but i know how much you hate that shit. so i will just say "thank you". and i mean it, too.



That will more than suffice. 




> trolling is a art.


And then there are people who believe that wiping their own excrement all over their bodies and then rolling on canvas is art too. But too each their own, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> That will more than suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i never quite saw the value of 'feces art'. so hey, there's another area of agreement we have.

and i think you trolled a little yourself when you baited the grammar nazi with "_*too*_ each his own". well done, sir.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i never quite saw the value of 'feces art'. so hey, there's another area of agreement we have.
> 
> and i think you trolled a little yourself when you baited the grammar nazi with "_*too*_ each his own". well done, sir.


There you go again ..... reading into things, finding things that aren't there.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> There you go again ..... reading into things, finding things that aren't there.



I think UB's paranoia is taking over his life.


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

A blow job is worth $15 of good weed


----------



## DeeN (Feb 7, 2012)

A tenners worth should secure a decent bj in most big citys lol


----------



## mysticpowers (Feb 7, 2012)

All I can say is Wow, alot of hatred for people wanting blowjobs and weed. In reality reading a few of these posts has me thinking............ I wish a few people's mothers would have gave blow jobs and swallowed, It would have avoided alot of the continious fighting.

In any event, best thing to do is google price of weed, find your cost. Hit craigslist, see what she rates against several of the slore's there, and divide your ounce appropiately.

This said I once got blown sharing a few tokes with a gal. I once got totally messed right up with a woman and her sister in law over a 1/4 ounce and a 30 pack of, get this, bush.

In the long run who gives a fuck what anyone does sexually, as long as it isnt bugging you.

I been married and divorced, I dont treat women as a commodity, or sex as a must payment. 

Under Brick Tops theory, UncleBuck would be busy in a complete incest fest. In the same thoughts, Uncle Buck you are sexually repressed and dont know it. on another thought, learn another word besides edification, ts boring me. 

Brick Top you well are you and proud to be you. Thats all good, you know your faults and not forcing thoughts on it, as you stated you have no desire for lifelong companionship. All the best to you bro. Been there once. 

As Forest said, Thats all i got to say bout that.

Panties from the chandaliers, tree limbs, front yard, rearview mirror, or wherever is all good.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd give her extacy first (free), then I'd tell her since I let her blow me, I get to fuck her too.


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 12, 2012)

It really depends how worthless you are: 

If you are incapable of gettin ur dick sucked otherwise then give her all the weed you have/ can get, because that seems like it's either your first or last blowjob.

If you are capable of getting ur dick sucked, which ur obviously not, then you shouldn't be giving away your hard earned weed for her hard earned slutsauce.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

ManGrow said:


> It really depends how worthless you are:
> 
> If you are incapable of gettin ur dick sucked otherwise then give her all the weed you have/ can get, because that seems like it's either your first or last blowjob.
> 
> If you are capable of getting ur dick sucked, which ur obviously not, then you shouldn't be giving away your hard earned weed for her hard earned slutsauce.


Funny, that trick worked with your mother.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

hahahahaahahahaha holy shit dude calm down the post is for shits and giggles dont go getting all serious on us lol





ManGrow said:


> It really depends how worthless you are:
> 
> If you are incapable of gettin ur dick sucked otherwise then give her all the weed you have/ can get, because that seems like it's either your first or last blowjob.
> 
> If you are capable of getting ur dick sucked, which ur obviously not, then you shouldn't be giving away your hard earned weed for her hard earned slutsauce.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 12, 2012)

mysticpowers said:


> In any event, best thing to do is google price of weed, find your cost. Hit craigslist, see what she rates against several of the slore's there, and divide your ounce appropiately.


Do the 'working girls' on craigslist give a per blowjob price, or like most 'working girls' do they give rates for like a half hour, one hour, two hours, a dinner date or overnight? 

Sort of like:

1/hr $350

2/hr $600

3.5/hr $850 Dinner and Desert 

5/hr $1000 (The evening or afternoon is ours!) 7pm until.

Or like:

30min Intro &#8230; 220
1hr Rendezvous &#8230; 270
90min Of Magic &#8230; 400
2hr Adventure &#8230; 500
4hr Dinner & Dessert &#8230; 850
*Fun Night Out (up to 8hrs)
*Sexy Sleepover (up to 16hrs)
*Call for details


That's how the girls I am familiar with price things.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

so BT... how much to gobble my knob? I'll shave for you if that makes a $ difference.

will you blow knob for 10K?
how about 100k?
maybe 6 figures is more to your liking...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> so BT... how much to gobble my knob? I'll shave for you if that makes a $ difference.
> 
> will you blow knob for 10K?
> how about 100k?
> maybe 6 figures is more to your liking...


Sorry, I can't help you out. I'm not like you, I don't get off on guys. I like having sex with females, you know, the type of people with innies, not outies. Still though I am flattered that you would offer so much money for an old guy like me to blow you. You must really like me!

But since you get off on getting your cock sucked by guys you should be able to find one using the same online site I use to rent women. Heck, they even have trannies so if you want a change of pace from guys sucking you off you can rent yourself a 'chick with a dick.'

Happy shopping ..... have fun!


http://www.eros-guide.com/


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

Really BT? Everything has a price doesn't it? I figured this is one you have already thought about.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Really BT? Everything has a price doesn't it? I figured this is one you have already thought about.


Nope, you are wrong. All I can do is apologize to you again and say that unlike you, I am just not into guys, so since you want your cock sucked by a guy so very badly that you are willing to offer such very large sums of money I suggest that you use an escort service that also handles guys, or as I also mentioned, possibly for a change of pace for you from having a guy sucking your cock you might want a tranny and have a 'chick with a dick' suck you off for a change. 

What you said about everything having a price, well that is for the most part true. But in my case I am very well set when it comes to money and unlike you I am not at all attracted to men or excited about the idea of male/male sexual acts. 

Possibly if I were flat broke and starving and homeless and if you actually had six figures worth of money to pay me, well, then I just might take you up on it. Desperation can and will drive some people to do things they would otherwise never consider doing. 

But since that is not the case, as flattered as I am by your very generous offer to pay me such a tidy sum of money to blow you, it is just something that is never going to happen. 

I am sorry that you crave sticking your cock in my mouth so incredibly much that you would offer to pay me such a large sum to suck yuo off. But that's just something you will have to deal with because I am and have always been, unlike you, as straight as an arrow, and that is not about to change this late in my life.

But you seem to be a decent enough guy. I am sure you already have a number of guys that suck your cock on a regular basis, and for much less than you offered to pay me. 

Maybe one of them will let you call them Brick Top the next time they suck you off. If not, I would have to believe a male escort would have no problem with you calling them Brick Top while they blow you. For what you will be paying them I would guess they will let you call them anything you want. 

I know that female escorts will let you use other names with them, so it is very possible that you can not only have a guy sucking you off, like you obviously love so much, but also while he is sucking you, you will be able to fantasize that it is me, the guy you apparently have a major thing for and who you obviously desperately wish would suck you off more than any other guy, based on the very large sums of cash you offered me in return for me polishing your pecker.

Best of luck, Gaylord.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 14, 2012)

Poor April !


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 14, 2012)

How much weed..........a mouthful for sure.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Nope, you are wrong....


haha, nice one BT. good to see you chipper as always. funny you assume Im gay, instead of fucking with you. if head has a price, then what is your price? everything has a price. 

those hooker crabs are starting to itch ey? yup... you get what you pay for I suppose BT <scratch scratch>


----------



## jason1234 (Feb 16, 2012)

how much u want


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> if head has a price, then what is your price? everything has a price.



"Everything has a price?" "Everything"

Hypothetical situation: You have a really cute 11-year old daughter that anyone who sees her can tell she will grow up to become a very beautiful woman. An old Arab Sheik sees her and says he wants her for his newest wife and he will pay you $10,000,000.00 for her. Will you take the money and stick her on his private jet?

Of course not. So he ups his offer to $100,000,000.00 ... but you of course would say she's my daughter and she's only a child, there is no way in the world I would or could ever do that. 

Then he says, OK, $1,000,000,000.00 and 1% of my gross royalties from oil for the rest of your life. 

Did he finally hit your price to sell your 11-year old daughter to an old pedophile?

Does; "everything" actually have a price, or just most things?




> those hooker crabs are starting to itch ey? yup... you get what you pay for I suppose BT <scratch scratch>


I don't pay crack-whores. The babes I rent are safer than some dame most guys pick up in bars and then munch a bunch and then poke. 

The only thing I have ever gotten from any of them was a FANTASTIC time.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> funny you assume Im gay, instead of fucking with you. if head has a price, then what is your price? everything has a price.


Well, you keep offering me large sums of cash to blow you and I have given my reply several times, and been crystal clear about it. You keep ignoring what I clearly state and keep asking what you would have to pay me. That either means you are gay or at least bi. No other type of guy would be so obsessed with how much they would have to pay me to blow them. No other type of guy would even begin to wonder. 

My guess is it is a case of latent homosexual tendencies starting to surface in you.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> everything has a price.


There is one thing that you utterly fail to understand. The more money someone has, the less leverage money that is offered to them for something they do not want to part with or do has. At some point someone would never do or sell something for ANY price.


----------



## Justin00 (Feb 16, 2012)

i doubt there are many ppl who would not give a blowjob to anyone without stds for $100,000,000. hell i'm not even gay and i would consider it.

that would be the rest of your life doing what ever you wanted with as many beautiful women as you wanted.


----------



## sully (Feb 16, 2012)

hahahaha this is a funny thread. I caught it scrolling down the main page. I usually give myself one for like a gram of some kill..it's a win win and win for me. Get a BJ. get a BJ for only like 20 bucks and get a gram out of it. Winning!! Although I know where the little generals been so maybe I need to raise the price on myself to an eighth.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> There is one thing that you utterly fail to understand. The more money someone has, the less leverage money that is offered to them for something they do not want to part with or do has. At some point someone would never do or sell something for ANY price.


so what are you buying me for my birthday unkey bricktop?


----------



## stelthy (Feb 16, 2012)

hiluxphantom said:


> Completely seriously.


I got a series of them off some girl in exchange for a half filled (top heavy) 'L' for each BJ  call me cheap but I had weed and my dick sucked! Legen........... wait for it "dery"  lol - STELTHY


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> so what are you buying me for my birthday unkey bricktop?




Close your eyes ..... what do you see? Nothing, right? Well, that's what you will get from me. 

After all, I just had a birthday and you did not buy me anything, did you? 

All you did was try to get me to blow you by offering me large sums of money.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL i started 33 pages xD


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 18, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> All you did was try to get me to blow you by offering me large sums of money.




....................................


----------



## jbsoriginality (Mar 19, 2012)

a half a gram aint shit if she has an std! just slap on a rubber and fuck her!


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Close your eyes ..... what do you see? Nothing, right? Well, that's what you will get from me.
> 
> After all, I just had a birthday and you did not buy me anything, did you?
> 
> All you did was try to get me to blow you by offering me large sums of money.


Brock Top where are you? 

Who will explain how to be a degenerate human being now?


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Brock Top where are you?
> 
> Who will explain how to be a degenerate human being now?


he is no longer on riu


----------



## eDude (Mar 21, 2012)

If anyone hasn't said it.. 

Man walks up to a woman and ask "Would you sleep with me for a 1,000,000 dollars?" after some she says she would. "Ok, then how about for 100 dollars?" he asked, she promptly replies "What do you take me for?" and he replies "I thought we already established that, I'm just haggling the price."

The moral of the story is no matter what the price, a whore is a whore. If you are not your own man, then you're a whore, if you have a price, then you're a whore. Like it or not.


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 21, 2012)

eDude said:


> If anyone hasn't said it..
> 
> Man walks up to a woman and ask "Would you sleep with me for a 1,000,000 dollars?" after some she says she would. "Ok, then how about for 100 dollars?" he asked, she promptly replies "What do you take me for?" and he replies "I thought we already established that, I'm just haggling the price."
> 
> The moral of the story is no matter what the price, a whore is a whore. If you are not your own man, then you're a whore, if you have a price, then you're a whore. Like it or not.


That about summed it up for me


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

F A B said:


> he is no longer on riu


for now. like a moth to a flame, he will be back. 

getting a life outside of RIU ain't happening for that ol dog. 
eventually he will get bored of trolling and resume his pwning of newbs. 
we are what we are, we can pretend otherwise for only so long.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2012)

massah said:


> oh oh oh I got an even better idea...allow her to take small hits off a small pipe in between deepthroats



she better bring her own pipe lol


----------



## past times (Mar 22, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> deinitly give more if she swallows


 hahahahahahah


----------



## F A B (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> for now. like a moth to a flame, he will be back.
> 
> getting a life outside of RIU ain't happening for that ol dog.
> eventually he will get bored of trolling and resume his pwning of newbs.
> we are what we are, we can pretend otherwise for only so long.


i dont know about all of that i was just saying he aint here 
which i wasnt sure if u knew or were just making a joke


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

F A B said:


> i dont know about all of that i was just saying he aint here
> which i wasnt sure if u knew or were just making a joke


moth to a flame is just a joke about self destruction addictions. I think most of the world has some of them!


----------



## F A B (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> moth to a flame is just a joke about self destruction addictions. I think most of the world has some of them!


silly i know what it means i was referring to i stay out of areas he is posting to much to deal with
pass me some bro lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

F A B said:


> silly i know what it means i was referring to i stay out of areas he is posting to much to deal with
> pass me some bro lol


globs away
[video=youtube;B42Qy_xbvbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B42Qy_xbvbY[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually ask her for an oz or two before she gives me a bj


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I usually ask her for an oz or two before she gives me a bj


say it with me now


----------



## F A B (Mar 22, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> globs away
> [video=youtube;B42Qy_xbvbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B42Qy_xbvbY[/video]


damn bro thats some frosty shit 
i been wanting to get some tga beans maybe one day 
only thing i will say about brick just so u guys dont get me wrong 
brick is my friend i just dont get involved with forums he is on cuz i know what always happened and im not saying he is wrong or others are wrong i will say that he has helped people me for one and it doesnt even have anything to do with weed or the site.

we talk communicate almost daily and most times about we talk about life the past the present and the future 
and he is always there when i was down or troubled and i value his insight and wisdom 

i know there are others that dont get along with him and i tend to stay out of that .
can we just leave it at that ?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

I like Bricktop. He tells it like it is whether they like it or not. What happened that got him banned ? He usually seems in control of himself and the conversation.


----------



## fssalaska (Mar 22, 2012)

This girl I know says * Buy 3 and save 1st one regular price 2nd 5 bucks 3rd 5 bucks..

The other girl I know says 5 dollars if under a foot long... just like subway.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a cannabis website, not Crack-Cocaine. No dick sucking deals! LOL


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

Years ago I had a girl write on paper that she owed me a BJ. Then a year or so went by and my girlfriend found it in some old papers and hit the roof. I told her I was going to transfer it to my friend Charley. She said that if that little whore admits to owing me a BJ she was going to get her ass beat. I had already collected on it though. I miss that little tramp and all her little skanky friends.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Years ago I had a girl write on paper that she owed me a BJ. Then a year or so went by and my girlfriend found it in some old papers and hit the roof. I told her I was going to transfer it to my friend Charley. She said that if that little whore admits to owing me a BJ she was going to get her ass beat. I had already collected on it though. I miss that little tramp and all her little skanky friends.


Any woman that admits to owing a BJ and follows through is worth marrying. Doesn't matter what she looks like.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Any woman that admits to owing a BJ and follows through is worth marrying. Doesn't matter what she looks like.


She was hot as hell, but trust me when I say she wasn't marriage material !! I still miss her though.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 22, 2012)

panhead said:


> Ive used hookers before but never one who sucks n fucks for hard drugs,same goes for a slut willing to blow somebody for a gram or two of weed.
> 
> Wtk kinda trailer park ho blows a guy for a bag of weed ?


Don't they all? Sounds like she's just cutting out the middle man. 

I say a 1/4, or if weeds mad expensive in your 'hood then an 1/8th.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> She was hot as hell, but trust me when I say she wasn't marriage material !! I still miss her though.


I've done crazy too. And, trust me, they are way more interesting.


----------



## F A B (Mar 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I like Bricktop. He tells it like it is whether they like it or not. What happened that got him banned ? He usually seems in control of himself and the conversation.


i only have his side and im not asking otherside 
we dont talk here we talk offsite
but as for another profile his other profile he set up over a year ago just so he could talk to me cuz i had some problems was banned also. He might have one to read here i dont know 
but u dont have to have account to read whats posted here 

and i kind of feel just my personal beliefs to keep talking poorly of a banned memember who from all i can see didnt come back and troll those that got him banned like so many others do is wrong and im sure he will appreciate your kind words when i relay them


----------



## realcarshavev8s (Mar 29, 2012)

wayno30 said:


> i wouldnt give her no more than she could smoke in a day.......keep her coming back


This man gets it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> i only have his side and im not asking otherside
> we dont talk here we talk offsite
> but as for another profile his other profile he set up over a year ago just so he could talk to me cuz i had some problems was banned also. He might have one to read here i dont know
> but u dont have to have account to read whats posted here
> ...


Pretty lame. There's so many other members who should get banned, but they just go on posting stupid shit. I reported one member for 5 different posts yesterday, but he's still here and telling members to fuck off and suck dick, when they proove his noob ass wrong.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2012)

Depends on how you feel about prostitution I guess.


----------



## cropz (Apr 7, 2012)

Tell her every time you blow her load on her she can blow an eighth. keep a ho comin back haha


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 4, 2012)

howd u know she was a crack whore?


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 4, 2012)

lol it finally died lets bring it back


----------



## TheStrainMaker (May 4, 2012)

One gram per star on your personal 1-5 star BJ ecstasy scale. Maybe start below her rating, lets say 3 grams for a four/five star job if she is hot, pretty, and skilled. Always leave room to give more and get the value from your bud. If she is really good and someone you would like to get closer to, teach her to grow. . .


----------



## Mr Neutron (May 4, 2012)

How much weed is a blowjob worth?

It depends on the weed AND the blowjob!


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2012)

id rather not pay and just sixty nine the girl and let her squirt that water all over my face and me jizz all up in her throat and we could share a gram alot cheaper than paying for it save the money for nutrients.


----------



## Ringsixty (May 4, 2012)

1/8 for straight 1/4 if swallow


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 5, 2012)

hiluxphantom said:


> lol great replies Ive been offered 2 in 1 week so im like damn i needd to figure out the appropriate price before i go spending a half for an eigth


I think the quality of weed is also a huge factor, but for high quality, I'd turn my nose at anything under an O local costs, 1/2 in dry areas... it is very subjective


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Want some history ? The first week I joined I saw you trolling and giving good people crap. Someone called you a nazi and when I said"oh no, there were nazis' on the last site I was on", you asked me if I came from some nazi site called stromberg. You have the word nazi under your name. You brag about trolling and you are a mod here. You are a disgrace. When we intersect on threads you say I'm stalking you. I could site more of your BS, but I'll end it here. This is the internet, so get over it.


Wow, you been carrying that grudge with ya a while, take a load off an light one. I can't remember half of what was posted yesterday let alone 6months ago, take a toke, it helps with that way too clear memory problem


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> She was hot as hell, but trust me when I say she wasn't marriage material !! I still miss her though.


Yeah, I bet she is devastated to not be accusing you of cheating on her. Your wife's a lucky gal.


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 5, 2012)

Luckily for me, i don't need to pay i'm single but i'm good with girls you pay an 8th for a blow job that's your loss.
I prefer being confident this way i get a blow job while smoking the 8th you would have paid them lol


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 5, 2012)

Trust me if you pay the only thing your paying for is an STD


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 5, 2012)

She sucked me off, swallowed my nut and told me to keep the bag........


----------



## Gyroscope (May 6, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Wow, you been carrying that grudge with ya a while, take a load off an light one. I can't remember half of what was posted yesterday let alone 6months ago, take a toke, it helps with that way too clear memory problem


Him and I buried that shit a while back, but thanks for bringing it back up DICKHEAD.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 6, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Yeah, I bet she is devastated to not be accusing you of cheating on her. Your wife's a lucky gal.


Hey Junior,
Maybe if you try real hard you can blow a load on a hottie someday.
Yes she is and you are pretty lucky too because you can kiss my ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Him and I buried that shit a while back, but thanks for bringing it back up DICKHEAD.


we can always go back to feuding. it was fun...sometimes.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we can always go back to feuding. it was fun...sometimes.


I'm game, lol. I just don't have as much time anymore. I haven't been on here much lately. Have you missed me ? How are the clones these days ?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2012)

They never did say if it was for a woman giving a male head or if he wanted to know how much weed he should take to blow some guy??? fcats are king now adays. If its a guy aksing what to give a girl usually smoke a Blunt together and its a deal.


----------



## stak (May 7, 2012)

So I just saw this thread listed under the "New Posts" and when I saw the title in my head I read/sang it like a Klondike ice cream commercial jingle.

What would you do ooo ooo ooo for a klondike bar?

How much wee eee eeed is a blowjob worth?


----------



## iNUPE (May 8, 2012)

lol... if its a regular chick... they normally will suck u off if you offer to smoke her out (most chicks cant take more then $40 worth in one sitting before they are completely stupid and ready to suck you off)... if u are giving a sober girl weed... ur gonna get beat for the price.. she gonna request like a 8th or a quarter

so yea... offer to smoke her out if she comes over... roll up a 3 gram phatty, with a gram ciggarello as the 2nd rotation.. and let her get retarded


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

stak said:


> So I just saw this thread listed under the "New Posts" and when I saw the title in my head I read/sang it like a Klondike ice cream commercial jingle.
> 
> What would you do ooo ooo ooo for a klondike bar?
> 
> How much wee eee eeed is a blowjob worth?



+ reps for the song ! It made me laugh...


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hey Junior,Maybe if you try real hard you can blow a load on a hottie someday.Yes she is and you are pretty lucky too because you can kiss my ass.


I'll be right over. I like top and bottom, you?


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 10, 2012)

iNUPE said:


> lol... if its a regular chick... they normally will suck u off if you offer to smoke her out (most chicks cant take more then $40 worth in one sitting before they are completely stupid and ready to suck you off)... if u are giving a sober girl weed... ur gonna get beat for the price.. she gonna request like a 8th or a quarterso yea... offer to smoke her out if she comes over... roll up a 3 gram phatty, with a gram ciggarello as the 2nd rotation.. and let her get retarded


Me thinks someone has put a lot of time and effort into this solution.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> I'll be right over. I like top and bottom, you?



How much weed do you get for blowjobs ?


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 11, 2012)

I'm a Socialist. I grow my Girls because it rockz not out of Economic Necessity

Fuck wrong Thread.

I am a High Class Cannabis Whore. A P of only Emerald Triangle Top Shelf -U got some? I will even write it down.


----------



## [420]Haze (May 11, 2012)

No blowjob is worth bud.... go find a slut that will take the dick free

[video=youtube;Vjo5qhDpUSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjo5qhDpUSY[/video]


----------



## smokersteve (Jun 5, 2012)

All you guys and your if she's cute comments. When will you learn "head doesn't have a face it has a hairstyle"


----------



## fukjimjones (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife, sister in law, her husband, and me got into a long conversation about this last night, with an open bag of fresh stuff and a bottle of Jack. The two of them proved to me, yet again, women are just as crude and nasty as us men.
They agreed on the following pay scale.

Two ounces for the "Smiling Facial" someone brought up earlier in the thread.
One ounce to swallow
1/2 ounce to spit
1/8 for a pearl necklace
Free "smiling facial" if the guy would give them a long romantic kiss right afterward. This one had both us guys clutching our ribs from the pain of laughing so damn long and hard. 
OR
The guy could have his choice from the list above, eat her pussy first and take off a gram for every time she cums.
By the Way...
I have to admit I never got the whole facial thing. Why would you pull out your shlong just as you nut? Then last night after WAY too much liquor I found out. Whoever brought that up I owe you a really fat blunt.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jun 28, 2012)

not more than a half zip if she is super hot a qtr other wise


----------



## WeeGogs (Jul 21, 2012)

i used to work with this old guy about 62 years old on building sites all over scotland we were ground workers, anyway he was the boss and said to me, right thats the shuttering ready to pour the concrete, its 10 to 1 and the concrete will be here at half one, get your dinner and we will pour it after dinner. he said he was off to the little brothel round the corner for a shag and would be back soon. 

he disappeared and came walking back on site about 1.30 with a pair of long johns draped over his shoulder and his hair was a right mess. 
i asked...."what happened"

(he spoke with a right scots glaswegian accent this guy).

he said..." a went tae the door and this auld wumin answered",
and he stumbled back shoutin "its no you is it" 
she said "naw its no me just go in that room and get yersel ready she will be in tae see ye in 5 minutes"

so he got undressed and lay on the bed, he feel asleep and 25 minutes passed.

the whore walked in after 25 mins and woke him up and said ok pal whit can a dae for ye
he screamed " is that the fucking time, ye can get yer fucking laughing gear aroond this because ive got fucking concrete coming in 10 minutes "
she sucked his cock and then he got dressed fast as hell and left.
i never asked him what it cost him but, i was fucking pissing myself laughing when he told me.
she probably stung him for about £100 for 10 minutes of slobbering on his wrinkly old cock.


----------



## superjoint (Jul 21, 2012)

shit my girl does it for free ,and she swallows,but Id say if your gonna pay , an 1/8 is all its worth no matter what


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

superjoint said:


> shit my girl does it for free ,and she swallows


Is she available Monday? cn


----------



## superjoint (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry I dont share


----------



## moodster (Jul 21, 2012)

superjoint said:


> sorry I dont share


thats not what she said LOL


----------



## WeeGogs (Jul 21, 2012)

superjoint said:


> sorry I dont share


sharing makes the world go round.

i will give you 2 ounce if she gives me one.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> i used to work with this old guy about 62 years old on building sites all over scotland we were ground workers, anyway he was the boss and said to me, right thats the shuttering ready to pour the concrete, its 10 to 1 and the concrete will be here at half one, get your dinner and we will pour it after dinner. he said he was off to the little brothel round the corner for a shag and would be back soon.
> 
> he disappeared and came walking back on site about 1.30 with a pair of long johns draped over his shoulder and his hair was a right mess.
> i asked...."what happened"
> ...


LOL @ "fucking laughing gear" !!


----------



## bertiswho (Jul 22, 2012)

who the fuck has to barter for a blow job? get married or get some game......kids these days.


----------



## superjoint (Jul 22, 2012)

@Weegogs ---man, Im pretty sure you could get a hooker way cheaper than that


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

Originally Posted: Wed, 4 Nov 10:03 PST 
[h=2]BJ for Bus Pass?[/h] [HR][/HR] Date: 2009-11-04, 10:03AM PST
[HR][/HR] 
First of all, when you asked me how i was doing and i said "alright" i was lying. in actuality i was trippin' hard off a really strong pot cookie. how strong? let's just say i'd been skipping the previous buses because i couldn't figure out how to stand up without my eyes falling out of their sockets. add in the factor that my hearing isn't so good from spending way too much money on concerts and i couldn't really understand what you were mumbling when you whispered, "blow you for a bus pass?" 

I feel bad now for making you repeat yourself like 3 times and still not understanding what the hell you were talking about - I mean, yeah, I understood you needed money for bus fare, but i couldn't quite wrap my  brain around the fact that you were offering fellatio in exchange. I mean, it's only four fucking dollars - you could very easily scrounge that up by just asking for spare change. Or were you actually trying to hustle up a transfer too? 

Either way, I said something like "sorry, can't help you," cuz' i was having a hard enough time trying not to melt down every time the train whistle went off. it then dawned on me what you'd been getting at and i got so nervous and nauseous i had to go sit down. it was a weird combination of disgust, panic, and arousal - like, well, i've never been with a guy, and under choicer circumstances would probably prefer a regular out of the closet healthy moe in designer jeans, and maybe it's the pot talking, but maybe i could be into this. like, where would we go? an alleyway or bathroom? i can't imagine even keeping it up under such a scenario, and like, would you bring a rubber, and that wouldn't even necessarily protect me from genital warts, herpes, or what-not. I mean, what's the etiquette here? 

either way, the prospect of bartering a bus pass for a BJ from a stranger in or around a public place was just the kind of random sleazy offer a guy spaced out on massive quantities of THC needs to round out his day. considering the spousal unit goes down on me maybe twice a year if i'm lucky, i probably should have said what the hell and saved you the trouble of approaching other men. that, or just given you the freakin' money no strings attached. hope you found a ride. 





it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Derple (Jul 24, 2012)

Who pays for blowies with weed, just get a girlfriend, or a hooker if you're desperate?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a fuckbuddy that is less than half my age and I usually give about 3 grams.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Aug 3, 2012)

lol i ended up giving her a gram or 2 of reggies and fucking the shit out of her LOL


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 7, 2012)

depend on how hot the girl is, and whether she has herpies or aids or not


----------



## hiluxphantom (Aug 8, 2012)

i didnt catch anything so i figured it worked out in the end


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 10, 2012)

Suckin dick for weed is a no no...when a bitch starts treat'n weed like crack then...


----------



## sephiclo (Apr 11, 2013)

Then what...? You treat her like a crack head and get you your BJ. (some of us are still in our 20's...remember those days when it would go up at the mention of a BJ)


----------



## PUFeNUF (Apr 12, 2013)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have a fuckbuddy that is less than half my age and I usually give about 3 grams.


i think you are confusing a fuckbuddy with a prostitute.


----------



## GODWORK (Apr 25, 2013)

How Much weed is a Motorcycle worth? lb? kg?


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 26, 2013)

Can we get this stickied? Important shit. LOL


----------



## sonar (Apr 27, 2013)

How bout it I was surprised to see this thread pop back up from the depths of RIU obsurity.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 29, 2013)

UncleReemis said:


> Can we get this stickied? Important shit. LOL





sonar said:


> How bout it I was surprised to see this thread pop back up from the depths of RIU obsurity.



haha hells yeah! to both. lmao

honestly you can get head from a fine bitch if you just smoke with her, that is if you got the right game and looks.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (May 15, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> 1/8 for straight 1/4 if swallow


 IF swallow?! IF?!?! WTF does that even Mean? If a chick blew me and didn't choke down my frosty load, I'd never talk to her again. Keep your hoes in check, men.


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

i once got one for a .7 lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 15, 2013)

However much it takes for her to pass out. lol terrible . . .


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (May 16, 2013)

A half a gram, Unless she has all her teeth, then she can have a full gram..lol


----------



## d3dm4n (May 23, 2013)

such a broad (<) question... hot or not... good bj or bad... good weed or shit weed... so many variables I cant answer with a correct answer.


----------



## d3dm4n (May 23, 2013)

^ the truth


----------



## sonar (May 24, 2013)

Hairy Nuggs said:


> A half a gram, Unless she has all her teeth, then she can have a full gram..lol


Good luck with that. Around here the chick have mouths like a jack o lantern. Most couples barely have a set of teeth between them.


----------

